# best beer for BBQ



## twistertail

What beer do you all like to have with your BBQ?  I love trying all kinds of new beers but Guiness is probably my favorite.  Beamish is a good one also and I like anything packaged with a widget.  Been drinking Sam Adams Octoberfest which is pretty good also.  Dont really like any light beers but Sam Adams light is probably the best light beer I've had.


----------



## billyq

If i'm snacking, then I like Shiner Bock.  If i'm planning on pigging out on 'Q. then it's my old trusty Bud Light cause I can drink lots of it!


----------



## richtee

I like Dos Equis dark, Negro Modelos, and Haaker Pschorr Weiss, both for drinking and mopping/marinades. 

American, Michelob regular and their Amber Bock.


----------



## twistertail

Dos Equis Dark is pretty good, dont care for the light much.  Shiner Bock is on my list to try but have not had it yet.  I used to drink Amber Bock all the time, still get it once in a while.  For some reason bud light is about my least favorite, not sure why since just about everyone else loves it.  I like Old Mill. Best or even Natural light better than Bud Light.


----------



## flagriller

Miller Lite.


----------



## richtee

Is that a beer?   hehehehe...


----------



## bbq bubba

Jim Beam!!


----------



## flagriller

Yeah, I get that all the time....smarty pants


----------



## fatback joe

I think I am going to have to look you up the next time I am up in Michigan.


----------



## richtee

OK...Now I'm coming over!


----------



## bbq bubba

LOL, they were gonna shut down the state government Sunday nite, ran out and stocked up............luckily the liquor stores are still open!


----------



## richtee

You too?  Crap, shoulda bought stock!  hahaha!


----------



## blackhawk19

I'm with FlaGriller, Miller Lite


----------



## jts70

Labatt Blue , Bell's Oberon (local) Molson ***


----------



## pigcicles

The better bourbon beer!


----------



## brianj517

Lite beer??...Are ya kidding me?? How else would I get any excersize without 12 ounce curls around the BBQ?? As the people at Guiness say...Life is too short to drink cheap beer!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## placebo

I'm a Guinness fan as well. I also like Sam Adams Cream Stout and a new beer I recently tried called, "Rogue" was quite tasty.


----------



## Deer Meat

Any kind of beer if it is on ice


----------



## brianj517

I almost forgot... a really good 100% blue agave tequila works well too! Perhaps a Reposado from Cabo Wabo. WOO HOO!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers,
Brian


----------



## peculiarmike

The best beer with Q would be the one in my hand - long as it isn't a lite. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm partial to Boulevard Unfiltered Wheat and Bully Porter. Really like Shiner Bock also.


----------



## brianj517

If you can find it, I highly recommend Young's Double chocolate stout. It make a really great "desert" beer and is also great in various mop sauce and glaze recipes.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## placebo

I'll second that one, another one of my favorites!


----------



## goat

Two kinds of beer that I really like are cold beer and free beer.


----------



## gypsyseagod

i'll drink to that.

killian's red
arrogant ba*tard ale
honey brown
pete's wicked ale


----------



## teacup13

if you like those beers, go to your local Meijer's and check out the Sleemans line. there is  a Cream Ale, HoneyBrown and another one.. i prefer the Honeybrown


----------



## walking dude

ahhh  Brain......yeah cabo wabo.......do you know who owns that distillery?
Sammy Hagar........hehehe......YEP........

PLUS.........guiness in ireland, is also brewing the KING OF BEERS

THE ONE
THE ONLY

BUDWEISER

don't need no stinking lite beers.........BOOOOOOOOOO

D8de


----------



## vlap

I never complain about a free beer. If I am paying I will get Guiness, any Sam adams, Maudite, La fin du monde, bellhaven, the list goes on... I love beer.


----------



## walking dude

like tom t. hall's song goes......you got it vlap

i like beer
it makes me a jolly good fellow

whiskey's too much
champange COSTS to much
and vodka puts my mouth in gear

this little refrain 

will help me explain......as a matter of fact i like BEER

and in the famous werds of the OTHER king

thank you
thank you very much

















d8de


----------



## brianj517

Ahhh!...Beer...Sweet nectar of the Gods!!

Y'all know what Ben Franklin said;

"_Beer is proof that God loves us, and wants us to be happy"_

Now, if its good enough for one of our founding fathers, it's certainly good enough for me!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers,
Brian


----------



## rather be in the keys

Cold - yup gotta be cold


----------



## walking dude

like DeeJayDebi sig. sez

Beer, if drank with moderation, softens the temper, cheers the spirit and promotes health.â€ 
Thomas Jefferson



d8de


----------



## walking dude

check THIS link out

http://www.psychostick.com/beer_small.htm


d8de


----------



## bbq bubba

I TAKE IT YOUR INTO THE VODKA!!


----------



## jocosa

We usually have a keg of homebrewed nut brown or porter on hand for gatherings...  we also like a good Scottish 80/- beer too.

If I'm buying beer - it's usually a local brewed beverage - Atlanta Brewing and Sweetwater Brewing have some nice offerings.  I do look forward to this time of the year when Sam Adams brings out Oktoberfest for a while - it's a nice marzen.

I'll third, fourth or whatever on Young's DCS - it's best on tap.

I used to be a big Guinness fan, but since making my own stout for years, Guinness seems to not have as much body.  

The mega beers and lite beers are training wheels... if I can't have real beer, I'll take water.


----------



## walking dude

sorry bubba......but nope...........

just call me trubo poster iffin nothing else

with only one leg........hard to do anything else


d8de


----------



## invader q

For beer, Rochefort 10, Chimay (blue), and when my wallets empty, Sam Adams Cream Stout.  Most days, I'd go for a bourbon with Q though.  Russell's Reserve, Knob Creek, or Bookers.


----------



## twistertail

England has some great beers.  Was in Manchester in the spring for a football game(soccer) and drank nothing but local brews, some great stuff.  Joseph Holt was the best, also Unicorn and Bear *** were some great ones.  Also Boddingtons tasted much better on draught over there.  Also the hard ciders were good and very hard, some were 8% Strongbow is what is was and you can get it here in the states but its not as strong but is very good if you like hard cider.


----------



## twistertail

I'm going to have to try the Sam Adams Cream Stout, have had several others but not that one yet.  Sounds good.


----------



## nitrousinfected

Have always said my favorite beer is free, and I prefer cold.


----------



## ihsfab

I found one that I was impressed with it called Blue Moon.  I found it to be a nice wheat beer.


----------



## gypsyseagod

beer if drank to excess will keep yer friends from calling collect, lower the parking meter rate if parked properly & keep ya regular.....


----------



## squeezy

Those are brewed right here in Ontario ..


----------



## gypsyseagod

lmao there is actually(or was ) a bar in philly called tj's... hmm....


----------



## squeezy

Those are a couple of my favorites along with Sol, Guiness, Rickard's Red, Brava, Keith's Pale Ale, and anything that isn't lite!

Whazup with light beer anyway? Donkey piss!


----------



## squeezy

Old Monk Rum !


----------



## gypsyseagod

i'd drink that religiously.....


----------



## twistertail

You only save about 35 calories by drinking light beer vs regular so I drink the good stuff!


----------



## bullmastiff

The above are the BEST BBQ beers.


----------



## walking dude

a old favorite that just started producing again......

Templeton Rye.......its a Iowa distilled Rye......old one from back in the day


d8de


----------



## crewdawg52

COLD!


----------



## dbeast420

It's gotta be either a Michelob lager or Mich honey lager 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And,I have actually found a beer that sucks worse than Budweiser. 
Shiner Bock Heifeweizer has to be the nastiest beer I have ever tasted


----------



## gypsyseagod

butt that stuff keeps ya regular,,,,,


----------



## jethro

PBR! Nothing better than an ice cold pabst blue ribbon.


----------



## richtee

An' that stuff keeps me "irrregular"

SURPRISE!...awww crap.


----------



## johnd49455

My favorite beer is Michelob Amberbok
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Usually I drink the cheep stuff so the wallet lets me have MORE beer. Lately it has been Natural Ice.


----------



## smokebuzz

COLD, and in a BOTTLE!!


----------



## smoke.eater

A buddy of mine is crazy for that Tequiza stuff...I find it not so great...what say you.


----------



## kew_el_steve

Back in NH, and anywhere in New England, It's Harpoon. IPA is my favorite. I happened to notice that they have it at Hooters on draft...long story. In Florida, it's anything cold, and in a bottle or draft. Things are a little different down here. Visit Key West once, you'll see.


----------



## smokebuzz

I liked it, cold uvcourse


----------



## smoke_it_up

yuengling lager is a good beer but ive got to agree if it cold and free thats the best, maybe some JD and so co to top it off.


----------



## smoke_it_up

do they sell yuengling anywhere other than pa


----------



## hhookk

I am partial to FREE BEER. It seems to have a taste like no other.


----------



## kew_el_steve

Yuengling is all over Florida. But,free is better. Friday afternoons at 1500 is beer o'clock, per the boss.


----------



## smokebuzz

I used to work with a guy from PA, said that Yuenling was some of the best, and the oldest brewery in america


----------



## smoke_it_up

it is one of the oldest and som of the best i ever tasted never woke w/ a headache w/short sleep. never heard of it till i moved here tho.


----------



## stringcheese paul

I dont drink anymore but I certainly have a list of ones i liked
Shiner Honey
Blue Moon with or without an Orange slice
Tecate

Pabst Blue Ribbon
Lonestar
Coors
Homebrewed Pale Ale


----------



## twistertail

Can not get Yuengling in Ohio but have heard lots of good things about it.  Surprised no one has mentiong Blatz yet?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Used to drink a few of those with my grandpa.  PBR is making a big time come back.  A few years ago their sales went up something like 30% in one year and lots of places around here are starting to serve it.  There are some wing places in Columbus that now have it on tap.


----------



## vlap

I will take your word for it on the PBR. Personally I won't even use it for beer brots. Maybe thats just me.


----------



## flagriller

Yes Yuengling is all over here. I think the brewrey is here in Tampa if I recall correctly.  It's on 30th street by Busch Gardens.


----------



## flagriller

Well, PBR is coming back and I think Schlitz is too. I remember going into Philly as a youngster and seein the signe in the windows of bars for those two. Actually went in and got served a cold draft one once, and it wasn't too bad, well for a 14yo anyway.  Vlap, when you come to the smoke out remind me to show you the mug I got it served in, way cool, it's probabli 45 years old.


----------



## vlap

I will do so!
You know a beer I would like to find is a linenkugel (sp?) Red... I was finding it around here last year and now all I can find is the sunset wheat which I can't stand. Good wisconson beer I believe!


----------



## twistertail

Lienenkugal makes some really good beers.  They have a creamy dark that if you can ever find on tap is some of the best.  The red is ok.  I liked the sunset wheat but I like wheat beers.


----------



## vlap

I like wheat beers as well... but something about theres makes me think of soap...


----------



## twistertail

I'm thinking they have a honey wheat also.  Mich. used to have a honey wheat that was great.


----------



## twistertail

http://www.leinie.com/

here is their website


----------



## twistertail

Honey Weis is the wheat one of theirs that I've had, very good.  They also have a Big Butt Doppelbock that is good if you like dark beers.


----------



## vlap

J.W. Dundees Honey Brown was very tasty as well...


----------



## jack

anchor steam and their liberty ale is a true san fransisco treat


----------



## twistertail

There are a few places around here that have anchor steam but not sure which kinds.


----------



## squeezy

You need to get out more!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  LOL!


----------



## squeezy

Just remembered one I had in Florida ... Ybor City, a micro-brewery near Tampa. Excellent brews in an old cigar factory ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here is a link for those interested ... http://www.floridabeer.com/1_ybor_page.html


----------



## flagriller

Yes it was good.  They are no longer there though. I think it's being brewed somewhere over on the east coast of Florida now.


----------



## vlap

:PDT_Armataz  _01_11:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Squeezy... Love the reply...


----------



## shellbellc

One afternoon at Cheers, Cliff was explaining the Buffalo Theory to his buddy Norm.
Here's how it went:

"Well ya see, Norm, it's like this... A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first."

"This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members. In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells."

"Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine."

"That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers."


----------



## twistertail

Shellbellc, you have no idea how many times I have tried to explain that to my wife!


----------



## shellbellc

But were you trying to explain it after making yourself "smarter"???


----------



## twistertail

but of course


----------



## jack

so let me get this straight...the more i drink, the smarter i will actually get. i am actually, potentially getting rid of all those slow brain cells....this is good, ive been working on this without even knowing the ins and outs. god bless this forum, i would have thought i was damaging myself, when in fact, i am much smarter a person now.


----------



## smoke.eater

I'm gonna be in tennesse next week...anyone know if yuengling is available there. I got a feelin I'm gonna have a powerful thirst goin'....down yonder


----------



## gypsyseagod

if ya happen through bowling green,ky. ya can get it @ barren river liquors  - trynashville or memphis- tennessee really doesn't narrow it down...


----------



## smoke.eater

Yeah ..big state. so i'll be in Townsend..nears Maryville I think...THANKS...cheers


----------



## stratocat

Sam Adams Oktoberfest is very authentic and stands up well to BBQ IMHO. I just came back from visiting my son in Missoula, MT and came home with some BitterRoot Brewing micros out of Hamilton Montana. The 22oz. "Sawtooth Ale" was EXCELLENT. The Pale Ale, IPA, and Nut Brown Ale in my fridge are on standby (moderation). "Light beers"....why bother!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi

They don't list any distrubutors in Tennesse

http://www.yuengling.com/distrib.htm


----------



## twistertail

I have heard a lot about Yuengling, cant wait to try it.  I'll be in Florida in Feb. and think there are some places around where I'm staying that have it.


----------



## vlap

Its pretty much anywhere in florida from what I have seen

Anybody enjoy a good Lambic Frambois?


----------



## squeezy

While you are there, look for Ybor Gold ... you won't be disappointed!


----------



## muddy pond

Any beer as long as it is ice cold and lots of it...... When in Tennessee look for the good ole corn squeezens... great with BBQ or what ever.


----------



## ted

Wow, wasn't expecting to see that!! I'm not familiar with many, just the Lindemann's , which is tasty but sweet. That makes me wonder how a Oud Bruin would be with BBQ?!! 
I like Porters and Stout with BBQ and Pale Ale, it seems the bolder flavors work well with the spices and sauce, at least to me!


----------



## blackhawk19

For those of you with GPS that you can download POI's into there's a lot of info here about Micro Breweries and beer in general on the POI Factory site
http://www.poi-factory.com/taxonomy/term/43


----------



## deejaydebi

My favorite is the Yuengling Black and Tan! Good stuff! I used to have a friend drive me up a few cases every few months but now it's available here.


----------



## big sky trapper

Bitburger Pils!  hands down my fav, not that imported stuff here in the states...I just got a rack from germany,  oh how good it was!


----------



## squeezy

Had some last weekend while in Detroit on draft ... I agree, it is very good! Reminds me of our Molson's Rickard's Red.


----------



## richtee

S'not a bad offering from Sam. I tend not to care for alot of their beers as they hop the 'ell outta out of 'em. Even the O-Fest is too hoppy for it's purported sytle, but I do like it.

Get to The D often? Ever up closer to Pontiac, drop me a line and we'll have a brew or sumtin'  :{)


----------



## vlap

Bitburger on draft in germany... I miss that


----------



## squeezy

Have to agree with you there ... had my first one at the "Cheers" bar in Boston many moons ago.
Don't go down often ... but you never know ... goin' to Oshkosh at Xmas, perhaps we can swing by then ... you're not far from Bubba.


----------



## fat sal

Mmmmmm, beeeeeeer.  [You have to imagine Homer Simpson's voice when reading that.]

Anyway, my favorite beers when smoking are season-specific:
- Goose Island Honkers Ale in Spring or Fall.  Also, Bell's Amber Ale.
- Goose Island Christmas Ale in Winter.  
- Goose Island 312 Wheat in Summer.

BTW...my all-time favorite summer beer used to be Celis White.  It was brewed in Austin, Texas and was outta-this-world.  But I haven't seen it in years.

If there are any Texans reading this, does the Celis brewery still exist?  All of its beers were incredible.


----------



## twistertail

I've had the Honkers Ale but thats the only one I've ever seen.  Would like to try the Summer Wheat!  It brewed in Chicago right?


----------



## fat sal

Hi, Twistertail:

Far as I know, all of the Goose Islands are brewed in Chicago.  I'm not sure how far their distribution reaches.  312 Wheat is, I think, relatively new.  The first time I saw it was two years ago.  I like it better than Blue Moon.  But perhaps I'm a bit biased.

For a bit more info, check out http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1146/17141/

Take care,
Sal


----------



## twistertail

Will have to look for that.  There are a few places in Columbus that have Goose Island, have neve looked for anything other than the Honkers so I'll have to check.  Blue Moon is pretty good, except for their Pumpkin Spice ale!


----------



## flattop

Regular drinking beer for me is Bud Light. I do like Guiness alot and some of the Sam Adams products oh and Murphy's Irish Stout. If I have a few extra bucks in the pocket then I'll treat myself to Red Stripe....but at almost $9.00 a six pack that doesn't happen often.


----------



## flash

I also like Ultra.


----------



## smoke.eater

Hey Debi ..I found some yuengling B&T whilst I was near Knoxville last month. That and the lager was availalble there and they are mighty fine beers. I brought some back with me hell I brought lots back here with me and .....man I'm gettin thirsty just talking about em, I better go wet my whistle before we continue this.


----------



## deejaydebi

Hello Jocosa!   Now that's a man that knows his beer!

Have you tried Jamils 60 & 80/- Scottish ale recipes? They're yummy! I'm not a big Sam Adams fan though.


----------



## vlap

The best beer for a bbq? The cold one currently in hand!


----------



## flyboys

Yuengling is definitely my beer of choice, and has been since I was a kid!!! It's made in PA, but is making its way around the country. I was in Jacksonville a few years ago, and they had it on tap at a few of the bars we went to.


----------



## cowgirl

At the risk of being ostracized.......I drink Coors.
I know, I know....I'm a light weight.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also, at times, I like a Mickey's wide mouth or a Shiner Bock.


----------



## bigarm's smokin

cowgirl;112440 said:
			
		

> At the risk of being ostracized.......I drink Coors.






			
				cowgirl;112440 said:
			
		

> I know, I know....I'm a light weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Ohhh...... Patty... I used to think about you and say, well..., but then again, I just don't know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *  If you want a joke about coors beer, let me know, it does have one naughty word in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be a PM or email.*


----------



## crownovercoke

Is there a bad beer for bbq??? Even skunky beer works for brinning shrimp... I actually prefer it...


----------



## got smoke

mdgl or any miller product


----------



## crownovercoke

Never heard of MDGL??? Is that sum kinda fancy table wine or sumpthin????


----------



## cowgirl

BigArm's smokin;112454 said:
			
		

> It might scorch my eyeballs!


----------



## froman

A nice, cold Pyramid Hefeweizen quenches my thirst when I'm enjoying my BBQ.


----------



## twistertail

I have not tried Pyramid yet but really like Hefeweizens.  I almost got som Pyramid the other day but the place I was at had Buds for a buck, hard to pass that up.


----------



## froman

twister, you won't be disappointed.  I've tried a lot of different hefeweizen/wheat beers and Pyramid is one of my top choices.  I also enjoy Boulevard Unfiltered Wheat.  It's brewed locally here in Kansas City, but is sold throughout the country.


----------



## dirty ole phil

Any that is given and is
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  COLD


----------



## doozer

As an official UNOB delgate (United Nations of Beer) maybe I can help with food pairings. It can be a lot like trying to pair the perfect wine with your meal; lighter beers go great with poultry and lightly smoked pork, darker beers for heavily smoked pork and most beef. The trickiest part comes with seafood, but ultimately it's always to the palate of the taster. Here are some of my personal suggestions:

Pork -  Tucher dunkelweissen, Sam Adams Octoberfest, pale ales (for heavily seasoned cuts) most British style ales, Shiner Bock - most of these will leave a bit of a "bite" on the tip of your tongue which will heighten the taste of the meat.
Chicken/poultry - Any heffeweissen, light lagers, British bitters and pilsners - stay away from the darker beers as they will overpower the taste of the meat
Beef - Stouts, pale ales (the hops really compliment the complexities of beef), porters and dark ales - while not necessarily thirst quenching, these beers tend to bring out more of the flavors of the beef no matter how they are prepared. 
Seafood - As I said earlier, seafood is a tricky pairing. Consider the cut and heaviness of the critters. A tuna steak would pair fantastically with a bock or dark ale, but it would leave a bitter filmy taste if you had a heffeweisen with it. I find shrimp and Corona (which I don't normally care for) to be a match made in heaven. And crawfish with a Bud is almost as good. But a smoked salmon filet with a Belgian tripple is devine.

Hope this helps.

Personally, I stay away from the american style lagers as they don't bring much to the table in the way of additional or heightening of taste. Don't get me wrong, I love an ice cold Coors on a hot day, but they have not proven themselves as complimentary to any meat with exception to certain seafoods (at least to me).


----------



## fat sal

Great input, Doozer!  

What are your thoughts on pairing Q with Belgian ales?


----------



## doozer

Depends on the kind of Q. If you're doing a dryrub I would go with a trappist style. If you're going heavy on the sauce then I would suggest an abby style. Chicken and pork would definitely be best with a wheat,wit, or trappist. I would say that if you do go with the trappist keep it to a double. A triple would probably overpower any Q taste you were going for, not to mention it might knock you on your keister before you could eat (depending on how many you drain before while cooking).
You can never EVER go wrong with Chimay.


----------



## carolow

I think the complexity that comes fom a lot of the Belgians goes well with any properly-smoked meats.  There's a Trappist Quadrupel (sp?) I've had that would be excellent with ANY smoked meat.  I see its complexity bringing out the nuttiness and sweetness of the smoke.  I've tasted all sorts of flavors in those Belgian Ales and so, if you know your stuff (which I don't, yet), or just taste-test, you can really improve a meal with one of them.


----------



## swkegelguy

Stella and a sipping glass of homemade Missouri Apple Jack!!!!


----------



## richtee

I could make a case for LaTrappe's offerings of a single thru a quad...for any food yet been invented.

On edit: It's from Holland, but is still a Trappist.


----------



## rbrinton2373

I'll drink just about anything available. But I do prefer the darker beers.  Stouts, Ambers, Hefes, I usualy only drink Guiness on St patty's day or if I'm eating a hot pastrami on Rye.  As long as it doesn't say Bud on ot I'll drink it.

And Heck ya with the Jim.


----------



## tell you what bbq

The BEST beer with BBQ is the COLD ONE I'm DRINKIN!!  The 2nd best beer with Q' is the one in the cooler WAITIN' on it's DEATH SENTENCE!!!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq

Plain ole' COLD Coors Light.....  you can drink it all day ... still feel good the next....


----------



## cman95

The best beer at my bbq's is my NEIGHBORS!!!


----------



## porsche smoker

Newcastle brown ale(England), Smithwicks(Ireland), Fat Tire and 1554(new belgum brewery, Colorado)


----------



## garyt

Point Bock if I can get it


----------



## skinnerc06

Good beer with barbeque is Sam Adams Summer Ale.  Good beer not with q is sitting in a trashcan full of ice with a pump on top.  Natty lite..college water


----------



## deejaydebi

Gary-
I can't even drink that stuff! It gives me an instant headache after just a few swallows and a guaronteed hangover! Woo!

I think you have to be BORN in Wisconsin and then maybe, just maybe you can drink that stuff! Although I know alot of Wisconsin folks that have the same problems with Point beers!


----------



## monty

Beer is one of my favorite subjects.

For just hanging around and pounding them down the "King of Beers" in the good ole Red, White and Blue can.

I am fortunate to have a brewery right in my backyard, almost. Trout River Brewery in Lyndonville, VT has some great offerings from Hopping Mad Trout to a Red Ale and more. On Wednesdays you can pull up to a service window and get your "growler" refilled with your favorite brew. Neat setup!

Then there is the Long Trail Brewery on the other side of Vermont. I highly recommend their "Double Bagger"!

I enjoy Samuel Adams' specialty brews like the Oktoberfest, their Winterlager and especially their Cranberry Lambic.

Of course , there is always a fine single malt scotch whiskey available for taking off the chill.

Seeing how wide the appeal of this thread is and considering it has survived for a couple of months I am going to sticky it for a while!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi

Monty -

You are fortunate be close to both Trout River and Long Trail Breweries. I have to agree that Trout River's Red Ale is quite pleasing to the palate. A wonderful brew! I like Reds and Browns so I always try the local offerings.

As for Long Trail I've been attempting to clone their Double Bag and their Ale. I've noticed a bit of a change to their brews now that they are available everywhere. Not entirely sure what it is but it's different. Not as malty maybe but it has changed - still a good beer but not AS good as it was. I guess that happens when you go long distance.

I'm not a big fan of the Sam Adams group but they did send me free beer glass a few months back - not sure why. I think it may have been my subscription to All Abut Beer magazine. I do like the Cranberry Lambic for a relaxing brew by the fires.

One of my Local Favorites is Ten Penny Ale. A mice malty copper colored scottish ale that's brew here in East Hartford.

Another local favorite housed in an old post office out in the middle of nowhere with long series of long dark winding roads - The Willimantic Brewery. Their IPA is very tasty and with a whopping 8.4 ABV it's a good thing this place is also a resteraunt! It's also right next door to ECSU and just a few miles down the road from UConn so this place is hoppin at night! So if you want to enjoy a fine beer and a decent meal you better arrive earily!


----------



## devolutionist

Yuengling has been my favorite for about 3 years now.  Drinking Yuengling and eating raw oysters (with saltines and Crystal hot sauce of course) around a campfire is one of the best meals for me outside of pulled pork. 

Oh, and a little Ezra Brooks 90 proof bourbon to go down with it.  Nothing too expensive or fancy for me


----------



## jeremyh

Being a beer man I have tried as many as is possible.  I will go with my top three.  Negro modelo, Killians Irish red, Boulevard wheat. Guiness is good in place of coffee in the a.m.  Heck its good all the time.


----------



## twistertail

Beer for breakfast!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   I tried to explain to my wife once that since beer is made from grains that drinking a beer first thing in the morning is really just like eating a bowl of cereal.  For some reason she still didnt think it was a good idea.


----------



## squeezy

Two of your three are favorites of mine also ... have not seen Boulevard Wheat.

My family refers to beer in the a.m. as a 'barley sandwich'!


----------



## ruggersal

I love most beers but gotta have  busch light when I am smoking!


----------



## twistertail

Barley sandwich, I like that one.


----------



## hawgheaven

I also like "barley soup"... heard that years ago while on a fishing trip up in Canada.


----------



## twistertail

Lets see, barley soup for appetizer, barley sandwich for the main course and for desert a nice cold Red Stripe would be good.  Sounds like we could make a whole meal from BEER!


----------



## 1chaos52

I am a fan of many beers and a bit of a beer snob I have to admit. My general favorites do tend to be IPA, and there are four IPA's that I have been drinking while smoking lately that I would highly recommend. My general beer that I always have at the house is Harpoon IPA, tasty and light. I noticed someone mentioned Long Trail earlier in the thread, and have to say that their Unfiltered IPA is very nice. Smuttynose IPA is a little more harsh on the tongue, but still one of my favorites. Flying Dog IPA is also quite good, although difficult to find around here.

I miss my days in Eastern Europe. The beer there was the best I have ever had, and I wish I could get some of them here.


----------



## jaynik

Where to begin...  I like more porters and dark beers with my smoked foods.  The Sam Adams Honey Porter is pretty good.  I second the Young's Double Choc Stout as well.  Saranac makes a fantastic caramel porter as part of their 12 beers of Christmas.  I buy the 12 pack just for that beer.  They also make a chocolate stout that's good.  Troegs bockenator is a nice beer to go with smokier foods.

I'll drink a nice hoppy beer with some fish or maybe even chicken.  We have a local brewery (DuClaw) that makes a beer called Venom that's good stuff.  There's another IPA that I love, but can't remember the name of it.  It's stormy seas or something like that.

I don't like the wheat beers (except for blue moon) and am not much for the raspberry beers and lambic styles.

I'm going to our local specialty beer shop tomorrow as they have plenty of new and unusual stouts in stock.


----------



## redbrinkman1955

I am watching the food channel a show called Diners there is a place in Venice Cal. called Baby Blues they were doing a pulled pork and their Secret was Guiness Beer they poured two cans of the draught in their pan when cooking their Pork


----------



## coldjava

Gotta put my 2cents worth in. Miller lite, Coors lite, or Korbel & coke.  IMHO


----------



## kookie

Fat Tire, for that matter any beer from New Belguim brewery" To bad they don't sell it in my area. Coors light, Rolling Rock, Bud. But then again any beer that is cold and wet is almost always good.

Kookie


----------



## squeezy

That just has to be good!  .... I love Guiness


----------



## dalmorloson

I like that kind that comes in a bottle...no wait, I think it was in a can... I can't remember.


----------



## cman95

Best beer for BBQ? Your neighbors of course.


----------



## smokey bryan

the best beer i like is a open beer.


----------



## twistertail

Had some Murphys Red over the weekend that was really good.  I have had Murphys before but had never seen the Red.


----------



## ds7662

That's funny right thar!! I don't care who you are!! That is funny!


----------



## tell you what bbq

FAT TIRE is GOOD...tried to get cases for my wedding in New York...Brewery does not ship beer...cannot keep it cold and will not sacrifice quality.


----------



## fireguy

From one extreme to the other... J.W. Dundees honey brown, or high life, after all it is the champagne of beers!!!


----------



## smok'n steve

Budweiser ®12oz. SERVING

Website:
budweiser.com
Alcohol:5.0 %
Calories: 145Carbohydrates:10.6 grams
Protein:1.3 grams



 Bud Light ®12oz. SERVING

Website:
budlight.com
Alcohol:4.2 %
Calories: 110Carbohydrates:6.6 grams
Protein:0.9 grams



 Bud Ice ®12oz. SERVING

 Alcohol:
Calories:5.5 % 148Carbohydrates:8.9 gram
Protein:1.3 grams



 Bud Ice Light ®12oz. SERVING

 Alcohol:
Calories:4.1 % 110Carbohydrates:6.5 grams
Protein:0.8 grams


 Bud Dry ®12oz. SERVING

 Alcohol:5.0 %
Calories: 130Carbohydrates:7.8 grams
Protein:1.1 grams

 Michelob ®12oz. SERVING

Website:
michelob.com
Alcohol:5.0 %
Calories: 155Carbohydrates:13.3 grams
Protein:1.3 grams


 Michelob Light ®12oz. SERVING

Website:
micheloblight.com
Alcohol:4.3 %
Calories: 113Carbohydrates:6.7 gram
Protein:0.9 gram


 Michelob ULTRA™12oz. SERVING

Website:
michelobultra.com
Alcohol:4.2 %
Calories: 95Carbohydrates:2.6 grams
Protein:0.6 grams



 Busch ®12oz. SERVING

Website:
busch.com
Alcohol:4.6 %
Calories: 133Carbohydrates:10.2 gram
Protein:0.9 grams



 Busch Light ®12oz. SERVING

Website:
busch.com
Alcohol:4.1 %
Calories: 95Carbohydrates:3.2 grams
Protein:0.7 grams



 Busch Ice12oz. SERVING

 Alcohol:5.9 %
Calories: 169Carbohydrates:12.5 grams
Protein:1.2 grams




* Natural Light12oz. SERVING*

Website:
naturallight.com
Alcohol:4.2 %
Calories: 95Carbohydrates:3.2 grams
Protein:0.7 grams


----------



## twistertail

Guinness is only 125 calories per 12oz.


----------



## lcruzen

AHHH! Natural Light - It only tastes expensive!


----------



## twistertail

We used to get kegs of nat light for our house parties back in college, it was about half the cost of anything else and got the job done just fine!


----------



## fireguy

LOL... Thats what I always say about my champagne of beer ( High Life)
Funny stuff..


----------



## simondsjt

When it comes to beer, I'm a Yuengling fan, but my drink of choice is Crown.


----------



## smokey jeep

Pete's Wicked Ale, Guiness, or heck with the Beer and make it Jim Beam.


----------



## reddog

Miller High Life Lite in the bottle. $6.50 a 12 pack.....all day long Yum.

I also like Blue Moon with some fruit but don't tell anyone.


----------



## sparky30_06

3 C's of life my good friends.  Coors Light, Crown Royal (preferable Select Reserve) and Copenhagen


----------



## jerkyaddict

i myself like a nice stout , the nutty woody flavor's go well with the smoked foods


----------



## meandmytwodogs

I like the Samuel Smith's.  Oatmeal Stout, Nut Brown Ale and Taddy Porter.
If I'm feelin old school, it's High Life for sure.  Champagne of beers baby!


----------



## dwtlcambre

If I am in the mood to spend a little on a good brew, I buy Abita Beer made locally here in Louisiana. They have a couple of great flavors like Turbo Dog, Purple Haze, Amber.

When I feel like going cheap, it's Natural Light (ie, Natty Lights, Nutria Rats)
$5.95 a 12 pack. It's a good beer, heck a million winos can't be wrong.


----------



## smoker matt 54

Anyone around the KC area knows Boulevard....its a unfiltered wheat beer and Im hooked! I usually polish off a 12 pack on Sunday while im smokin some BBQ! Smokin Church!


----------



## motoeric

There are four excellent articles (I feel comfortable saying that as I had little to do with them) about Beer and BBQ pairings at www.homeofbbq.com

Each article pairs beers with a  specific sauce or rub. I think it's pretty cool.

Eric Devlin


----------



## lc in va

*cold!!!!!!*


----------



## bertjo44

My favorites are Killian Red, Michelob, Bud Select and Honey Brown in that order. I don't drink that much any more but after 3 or 4 it doesn't really matter any more.


----------



## firedog21

Well if I'm outside bbqing nothing beats an icey cold Lucky Lager. Of course Molson Canadian is allways a good stand by.

Cheers Firedog21


----------



## morkdach

what he said^


----------



## pitrow

Good beer is dark... like used motor oil. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Porter, Stout, Nut Brown... all favorites of mine. 

One of my all time favorites was pipeline porter from Kona Brewing, but I only saw it in the store once and haven't been able to find it since.


----------



## smok'n steve

Here in Maine, this is the expensive stuff, and by golly, its pretty good too, ayup!  $12.99 for 30 of them babys.




* Natural Light12oz. SERVING*
Website:
naturallight.com
Alcohol:4.2 %
Calories: 95Carbohydrates:3.2 grams
Protein:0.7 grams


----------



## irish fan

Usually it turns out to be my neighbors beer.As soon as he smells the sweet BBQ smoke he knows to get some beer and come over.Nothing goes withh BBQ better than FREE beer.


----------



## low&slow

Is that beer inside the smoker? You must be addicted if you smoke your beer too.


----------



## smok'n steve

Yes, it is in the smoker, I was doing some log lighter testing at the time, and found out smoked beer is really addicting.  Its a good thing I don't have a drinking problem, because I really like to drink.


----------



## devolutionist

Amen to that!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW, you've got your neighbors trained REALLY well.  I gotta remember to drop that little hint cause I've got an old fella that lives a couple doors down that always likes to drop by when I'm out cookin.  He's good company too - not one of those annoying neighbors


----------



## ncdodave

Dark brown, thick and warm is the best way to enjoy my favorite beer EKU 28 11% alcohol by volume and drinks like molasses. Don't hand me a light colored beer either, the darker the better! OOPS I did forget I will drink one light colored beer. Cave Creek Pepper Beer.


----------



## smokinit

Beer is great for washing done a good jigger of Jack


----------



## master_dman

I'm drinking a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale as I drunkenly type this.
I just finished a couple a Goose Island Honkers Ale as well.

I can.. and have been known to drink anything you put in front of me tho.


----------



## crewcab4x4

Natty light is my beer of choice. Occaisionally I'll get some sam adams for something different. Haven't found a brew of sam adams I haven't liked so far. I reaaly like the sam adams black lager hard to find in  my neck of the woods. But good old natty light is about everywhere you look. Oh a little JACK DANIELS hits the spot toooo!!!!!

Jason


----------



## twistertail

Sam Adams Black sounds good, will have to look for that.  There is an Irish pub in Columbus that has a drink they call a Black Castle, its half Guiness and half New Castle.  Its like a black and tan or half and half.  Its my new favorite beer.


----------



## rivet

The best beer in the world for BBQ is the one you like! I like a cold Moosehead as I prep the grill and a rich HobGoblin ale works wonders for the soul. My wife likes Newcastle on hot summer days.


----------



## geob

Lot of beer mentioned here, some I've heard of some I haven't.  I think the best beer for Q is ANYTHING YOU HAVE COLD.

geob


----------



## seboke

Now THAT'S BEER!!!  Haven't seen that since I was in Germany 20 years ago!

With the sheer volume I have been known to consume, I have to keep to the light stuff, lest yea another pair of pants goes into the "maybe I'll fit back into them someday" pile.


----------



## manningsms

I think the best beer for BBQ is any you make yourself.  Can't go wrong with a good homebrew for a BBQ.


----------



## travcoman45

The best beer for Q?  Well now thats easy it's an open one course!


----------



## dangerous dave

THe best beer for every occasion comes from Oregon. Mirror Pond Pale Ale by Deschutes, or BLack Butte Porter if you like it a bit darker. Amazingly, Mirror Pond tasted better in the bottle than draft. Opposite is true for Black Butte. 

I bought 5 cases of each along with 5 cases of Bridgeport IPA when I left Oregon, kicking and screaming. Good beer is hard to find in WYoming. The bars have all the standard fare.... bud, bud light, and coors. Sometimes you'll find a good bar with "ferrin" (for Wyoming) beer... like Sam Adams.


----------



## alamar

All of the Celis beers are now brewed by Michigan Brewing Co. just outside Lansing, MI. They do some distribution around the country.

For my favorite beer for Q'in....it would be anything I brew.


----------



## twistertail

Alamar, what does it take to start home brewing?  How much money and equipment is involved?


----------



## chrome

Boulevard Wheat


----------



## alamar

Brewing beer is a great way to pass the time while Smoking Meat. The initial costs for the equipment and ingredienst run about $125.00 - $150.00. This is normally all of the equipment you will need including the ingredients, bottles and such to brew your first beer. You normally will need as large a pot as possible, if you have one that will hold 6 gallons of water the is great. I would strongly recommend, 15 years of expierence talking here, you brew on a turkey fryer outdoors. If you boil over on the stove, you WILL find parts of the stove you didn't know existed when cleaning up.

The process on brew day normally takes between 2.5 - 3 hours complete. You then have to be patient (I know....tough) an wait about 2.5 - 3 weeks doing a couple of things at different times along the way but you will be drinking homemade premium beer in a month. Yum!!!!

Bottom line...if you can boil water....you can make beer.

Here is a link to a great site with lots of information:

http://brewery.org

They have a great homebrewing forum there with many fine brewers who share their experiences just like you guys.


----------



## rivet

About 10 years ago I was into brewing beer a lot. It was a great experience and the results were good and not-so-good. The one thing I would pass on is to be PRECISE in your measurements. It is amazing what a difference that makes in the final product.


----------



## alamar

I would also add to be very clean. I brewed 120 gallons this past Saturday. Gonna fill a 55 Gallon Bourbon Barrel (Jim Beam) with a 12.6% Barleywine style and let it age for a year or two.


----------



## chrome

There's also a forum about as large as this one:
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/index.php


----------



## twistertail

Thanks a lot for the info guys.  i'm going to look into this.


----------



## patohunter

Followed by 

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale


----------



## invader q

Dang, that makes be thirsty!


----------



## pacnwsteve

I prefer Mirror Pond Pale Ale if I want something with flavor.  If I am looking to consume copious quantities of meat and beer, i will step it back a bit, usually to miller lite.


----------



## k5yac

Shiner Blonde from my kegerator.


----------



## twistertail

Is Shiner Blonde anything like Shiner Bock?  Looks good either way, even at 5:00am!!


----------



## twistertail

I had some Tap Room 21 Amber Ale over the weekend pretty good stuff.  Had never had any Tap Room 21 before but have heard good things about it so gave it a shot.  Was really good and will probably get it again but going to try several others first.  

Was at the grocery yesterday and go some Erie Brewing company Railbender Ale.  Have not tried it yet, anyone ever had it?


----------



## twistertail

Railbender was great!  If you like Amber Ales this is one of the best I've had.  Watch out though, 6.8%!


----------



## sumosmoke

I no longer drink alcohol but when I do take a trip to British Columbia, I must have a pint of Shaftsbury Cream Ale. It's got such a smooth and rich taste that it would coat the tongue after a nice bit of Q. 

Being that it's Canadian beer, it's also more potent. Bottoms' Up!!


----------



## payson

Actually, Canada and alcohol strength have no bearing on one another. That's simply a myth that's been around for ages. Check it out here:


http://www.worldofbeer.com/brightbeer/canbeermyth.html


----------



## cinnamonkc

Chimay Blue Label
Also like Chimay Red Label


----------



## cinnamonkc

For Hefeweizens it's Widmer, Gordon Biersch, and Pyramid in that order.  Widmer was the first to brew what we know as American Style Hefeweizen in America.


----------



## gpsokie

Chimay is awesome. It is my special occasion beer. I was on a kick of trying new beers about 20 years ago and saw a bottle at the liquor store with a cork. Being that it was in the beer section, it caught my eye. I've been hooked every since. The blue label is my favorite, too.

My everyday beer is Shiner Bock.


----------



## flatbroke

X2  I also like to add some crown and coke if its cold out.


----------



## yankee2cajn

Abita Pecan, Abita Strawberry and Abita Amber and Abita Purple Haze are my favorites.  All local Louisiana beers.  Outside of the local realm I like New Castle and Karlsburg.

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## john dice

Terminal Gravity IPA. 

I also love Sierra Nevada pale ale. If it isn't one of those two or some killer deal I cannot pass up I go for the good ole Pabst.


----------



## twistertail

Anyone who likes amber ales needs to try Railbender from Erie Brewing Company.  I had some last week and this week I got some Smithwicks which I have always liked well after drinking the Railbender the Smithwicks taste like a light beer.


----------



## bbqgoddess

Stella Artolis ...unless I am in Houston, then St. Arnolds Elissa IPA yum...


----------



## jfoust

I was going to say Stella as well. It's also the perfect beer to go with hot wings too! Like it was mentioned back at the beginning of this thread, if I know I'm going to do some serious eating, it's Miller Lite or something cheap, because I'll be downing a ton of it!


----------



## bbqgoddess

I Have to ditto that!


----------



## nitrousinfected

Prefer cold and/or free


----------



## alamar

Stella is great as is Elissa...this time of year the St. Arnolds Summer Pils is great.


----------



## mdsmith

If it's summertime it's Smuttynose IPA or Dogfish Head(60 min, 90 min or shelter pale ale). Winter it would be Brooklyn Brown Ale or Stone Smoked Porter.


----------



## payson

Love Dogfish Head! I've got a bottle of the Fort that I may have to crack into this weekend.


----------



## duckdawg

I like a Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout.  Serves as a good breakfast for those early morning smokes!


----------



## bondvader

Sorry guys, I think you have it all wrong. FREE. Invite a few friends and have them bring the beer!!


----------



## jfoust

Ah yes, Sam Smith's Oatmeal Stout is a great breakfast in a bottle! I prefer their Taddy Porter, though.


----------



## jbchoice1

grimbergen blonde.  yummy.  if not crown and coke, then coors light.  I like to try a lot of different things.  I'll try anything once.


----------



## x-factor

It's all about the Leinenkugel Sunset Wheat.  And if it is a long smoke make sure to have full keg in the kegerator and plenty of friends......oh and don't forget to top it off with a good cigar.


----------



## jverdin

Jim Beam? I found it works good for me.


----------



## x-factor

Well if we are going into the evening smokes and move on to the liquor.  Then it is all about Jack Daniels single barrel.


----------



## jverdin

Pft....
Jim Beam Ice Tea thats all I got to say... 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...05555673953799


----------



## bishop916

Fat Tire Amber Ale - (New Belgium Brewing)
 Kiltlifter - (Four Peaks Brewing Co)


----------



## phreak

Fat Tire - PLEASE NEW BELGIUM BRING THIS BEER TO FLORIDA!!!!


----------



## 1chaos52

Have to agree on both, and luckily both are readily available in my area. I like the nice sharp bite the Smutty IPA has. 

I do find both to be a little heavy though at times. My usual is Harpoon IPA.


----------



## 1chaos52

Got a chance to try Kiltlifter last year when I was working out in N Cal. Very fine brew. Also like their Hopsickle Triple. Might be going back out that way soon and looking forward to some of those brews.


----------



## teeotee

I have many fav's

Bud Light - Everyday drink of choice
Belgian White - Stevens Point Brewery
Boulevard Wheat. 
K - (english hard cider) expensive but 6.9% vol. Drinks like an apple juice kicks like a mad thing.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K_cider added this link in case anyone is interested.

Right now tho i am stuck on the Bud Light Lime ......... tooooo easy to drink 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Edit - Forgot about, Tire Bite Ale - Flying Dog Brewery


----------



## twistertail

K cider anything like strongbow?  I was in Manchester England last year and drank a few Strongbows and a few other ciders but I cant remember the names but they were very good.


----------



## teeotee

It is stronger than strongbow and i think the taste is smoother.... more refined. If you liked ciders, try out Woodchuck's Granny Smith, or Hornsbys Crisp Apple ciders. Both easily available around here.
I can get K in a few stores around here but is $7.99 for 4 bottles.

Did you get to try some Boddingtons too, that's a good beer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !!!

Before i'd moved here i was visiting for xmas, the then fiancee said she wanted to make the kids some hot cider for xmas. I was " WHAT ..... cider ....... hot ............ for the kids!!!!!!! She soon put me straight. And i went and bought some hard cider .......... she see why i was so shocked .


----------



## hacksaw

Brooklyn Brown Ale, the one I would choose over all others!
Makers Mark for "decompressing"
SHiner Bock
Harpoon IPA


----------



## twistertail

Hey Tee I have had both of those other ciders and like them both.  Also had a few Boddingtons over there and like them, had a few here before I went over there and they taste much better straight from the cask.  My favorite from over there was Joseph Holt Bitter, ever had it?  Also had some Unicorn and one called Bear *** that was good and several others that I dont remember the names of.  I went to every small pub I walked by and tried to only drink real cask ales.  The one thing I couldnt believe was at the football game all they had was Budwieser!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I really liked going to the old pubs over there and most all the people we meet were really nice to the "Yanks"


----------



## woodsters

didn't read all 25 pages so i'm not sure if this has been mentioned, but my favorite Bud Ice Lite...second choice would be bud light


----------



## jfoust

I haven't drank ciders in a while, but I really liked K. Woodchuck is awesome too. If you like Boddingtons, you'd probably like Tetleys English Ale too. It was really had to find in GA for a long time, but now a lot of package stores carry it, so maybe you can find it in your neck of the woods.


----------



## twistertail

Hey foust , had a few Tetleys in Manchester and they were ok but not one of my favorites.  I have seen them around here before but have never got them.


----------



## teeotee

Glad you got treated well, the english can be a little indiffernt to "foriegners" sometimes, although that's mainly aimed at the europeans. There are some real good pubs over there with a lot of character.
I lived southeast of London by 30 miles, had some real old pubs around that area. Some of the best ones were the ones out in the country. A lot of pubs were selling the cask ale .... or "real ale" as they'd started to be known as. Some had some very strange names too. 

Since moving here i do most of my drinking at home on the deck. Or at bowling nights 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## twistertail

We went to one place called the Olde Wellington Inn, was built sometime in the 1500's!  Really neat old building.  Some of the pubs we were in were only 2 tables and a bar big enough for one person to get behind.


----------



## twistertail

We did learn our leason about which pubs to not go to.  We went to a Man U football game and had our jerserys on and walked into a place that supported Manchester City by mistake, we figgured it out pretty quick!


----------



## gased_up

I agree with him on this one.
This is one great ale for bbq.
I have been using this all the time on my bbq.


----------



## grillin_all_day

it's not just a good beer.....it's as i like to call it "mother's milk"!! when i couldn't get it when i first got to ohio, my parents used to bring me out a couple of cases when they would come to visit. now my base stocks it, so i couldn't be happier. plus it comes from the oldest brewery in america.


----------



## yankeerob

Just bottled 10 gallons of Amber Ale. Should be ready in 3 weeks! My hefe-weizen is on tap now.

If you get a chance, try Woodchuck's PEAR cider. It's simply amazing.

-rob


----------



## devolutionist

Beautiful about being a Yeungling lover in Tampa is that it's brewed locally here... We get the freshest of the fresh!


----------



## grillin_all_day

I was born and raised in PA not too far from Pottsville, PA...home of the original factory! My parents toured the factory 2 years back and got a couple cases right off the line. It was some of the best beer I'd ever had. So good it brought a tear to my eye, haha.


----------



## rednek

dang !!! this thread has been going for a year !!! it appears to a newbie that ya'll like drinking as much as you like smoking !!!  

for me it's whatever is in the fridge, i like to try'em all.  also like local homemade apple brandy for sipping and sauces.  have to dilute it good before you get it near the fire though !!!!


----------



## chrome

Boulevard Wheat
But when I'm feelin cheap, Busch...

But homemade is best :)


----------



## dirtman775

Any and all beer made by the oldest brewery in AMERICA

YEUNGLING


----------



## smokincards

Very Interesting discussion here.  See many different taste. I am personally on a belgium ale kick of all kinds.  Mainly like different Tripples but also enjoy New Belgium's 1554. 
However at the moment just finished off a nice ribeye and am enjoying the remains of my 16yo Bushmills with a Hoyo De Monterey Excalibur. Smooth....


----------



## twistertail

Got a sampler pack from Lancaster Brewing that has Strawberry Wheat, Milk Stout, Hop Hog and I forget the other one.  Anyways have tried the Strawberry Wheat and really like it, nice fruity after taste and really refreshing after working outside all day on Sunday!  Also have tried the Milk Stout and was surprised that it was very good, a milk beer just doesnt sound right.  It has a very different after taste to it, but not a bad one just different, I really like it but if you dont like stouts I doubt you would like it.  Have not had the other 2 yet but will let you all know about them when I do.


----------



## murraygw

Other day I was smoking and bbq'n I bought some land shark lager it was pretty good


----------



## vince

I like Corona when eating good food. I love Guiness when I want a good beer, Just don't like to eat food with it.


----------



## alamar

I am now on a kick for TommyKnocker Imperial Nut Brown Ale.....or EKU 28 from Germany. Both are very good just a little hard to find.


----------



## taipans

Top current top 5 summer BBQ brews are,

Pilsner Urquell
Fire Rock Pale Ale
Schlafly Pilsner
Sam Adams Summer
O'Fallon Wheach


----------



## skinnerc06

my favorite beer is empty


----------



## spoofer

They seem to have the best Beer in the North East.


----------



## twistertail

Anyone go to the American Craft Beer Fest?  
here is a good site for beer info  www.beeradvocate.com


----------



## jocosa

Hard to say what our fave summer brews are...

What we have in the fridge right now is:

Atlanta Brewing Brown Ale
Atlanta Brewing Double Chocolate Porter
Duck-Rabbit 'Rabid Duck' Imperial Stout
Breckenridge Vanilla Porter
Paulaner Hefe
and a few bottles of Sam Adams Octoberfest (last years!)

Would like to try some of the Middle Ages brews, but we don't get it in the South!


----------



## sweethanky

for me i woulud say bud light


----------



## yankeerob

Was in PA taking the ISS competition BBQ class at the Guru shop and was able to purchase a Stoudt mix pack. This stuff is awesome - not a bad beer in the bunch.

Some of my all time favs are Dogfish Head IPA, Rogue Shakespear Stout, Arrogant Bastard, Ommegang Rare Vos, Unibrough Ephimere, Rock Art, Harpoon special barrell series and course, homebrew!

-rob


----------



## smokeywray

Nothing is better than BBQ and Corona in tha summer time! All summer by the pool, I'm either drinking Corona's with salt and lime or a little Margarita! 

2. Budweiser
3. Miller Lite


----------



## ck311

I myself enjoy a nice ice cold PBR, Although I do love almost any beer. My all time fav is Balashi its an aruban beer I've found it no where else http://www.balashi.com/balashi/BBeer.htm the only time I've had it with in the states is when I bring a bunch back with me from aruba.


----------



## 1chaos52

I also like beer that I ahve been unable to find in the US. There is  a Czech beer called Smadny Mnich (there are a couple of accents in there I could not reproduce) that is the best beer I have ever had and would love to try it with some Q. Another one is called Zlaty Bazant. I have been trying for a few years to get some shipped to me, but that seems to not be an easy task.


----------



## jerick

Hey, jocosa - I frequently brew a Scottish 80/- too.  I've got a porter on deck to brew this weekend.

Jeff


----------



## jaye220

I love the dark, tasty stuff but if I'm cooking or eating what I cooked in the summertime, can't beat an ice-cold High Life bottle.


----------



## 2tall

Scrimshaw or Rasputin - North Coast Brewing company
Perino
312
Any beer from upstream brewing in Omaha.


----------



## spoofer

1. Middle Ages- Black Heart Stout


----------



## babyback

I'm with you on the Champagne of Beers... Real refreshing in the summer.  If I have the money, I like a good Hefe with a small slice of lemon.


----------



## smokeyroad

Whatever I have on tap that day will do the trick.


----------



## twistertail

I just finished up some Sam Adams white ale that was pretty good.  Its their spring ale so it was getting a little old and would probably be even better if you got it when it was a little fresher.  I think what I had was brewed in March.  Its and unfiltered wheat that has a lot of spices in it.  This is a different wheat than I've had, most of what I have had are sweet or fruity wheats but this one has a blend of like 10 different spices and is really good.  I will get some more next spring when they brew it again.


----------



## jbee-smokin

They sell it here in SC


----------



## jbee-smokin

Just bought a six pack of the Sunset Wheat. Not bad, has coriander in. Gotta try the others they offer.


----------



## jbee-smokin

If you like darker beers they make a Black & Tan that's pretty good.


----------



## packplantpath

It's definitely an east coast thing.  I think none west of the Mississippi.

Maybe.  Friend of mine in the navy got stationed in San Diego.  He's asking for yuengling for Christmas.


----------



## bishop916

Richtee, we have the same tastes brother!
I'm all in for Hacker Pschorr Munich Gold; picker up some Paulaner Munich Lager to go with this brisket. American, I'd have to say all Michelob is good. I also like New Belgium's Fat Tire, as well as some Kiltlifter and other similar darks. 

if your in the mood for it, King Cobra makes a fine malt liquor  :)


----------



## chef_boy812

They only have 2 breweries, PA, and FLA .but I have heard rumors of closed door deals for CA, or CO.

But as a child of the Pennsylvania Commonwealth, I do say that the PA version is better, but it probably comes down to the difference in the water supplies. I have just tapped a 1/4b. of some freshy freshy Yuengling. sorry had to brag a bit.

But isn't Fat Tire the Yuengling of the west?


----------



## fatdog

Point Special! or the standby Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.


----------



## delta dick

Guiness Stout really works in a marinade.

Dick


----------



## vince

an ice cold one!


----------



## mustumpy

Guiness is always good, but if you want a little wood with your beer I really like Stone Brewing Company's Oaked Arrogant Bastard Ale.


----------



## meatman99

FREE BEER IS THE BEST!      

but If I'm buying...Pabst Blue Ribbon, Miller Lite, Original Coors, Sam Adams Light, MGD, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, Sol, Corona with Salt & Lime, Pacifico, Red Stripe, Anchor Steam Beer, I could go on but you get the idea


----------



## coyote

well if the martini mixer is to tired to operate..

cerveza Atlas, with cerviche 

cerveza Balboa with ice still clinging to the bottle, with fried grouper

cerveza Panama, watching the tide come in or out(who cares) but low tide does have a special aroma sometimes.

Bush

Miller

PBR

all must be chilled in ice and water..not cold air chilled..


----------



## ducksndogs

Today I enjoyed a few Warsteiners while tending to the ribs and fatty. Fat Tire is also tasty, love High Life, and am excited to here Schlitz is going to be re released under it's original recipe.. you can bet as soon as I find it I'll have a few of those while BBQ'ing


----------



## jocosa

Stone's AB is ok, I haven't had the Oaked version.  I really like their Imperial Stout and this year's Anniversary Ale sounds tempting.    

Thing is, I usually have to pick it up when I'm in TN or KY, GA doesn't have a distributor...  yet.  There's a rumor that we'll be able to buy Stone brews in this state before the end of the year.



















:i  con_smile:


----------



## tim k

Amber Bock for me.


----------



## smok'n steve

Ok boys, after almost 10000 views and 300 posts, its time to settle this!

We need to vote on this!  I don't know how to set that up, but someone will figure it out.

Lets vote and get it over with---NATTY LIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## twistertail

Get the poll up but you HAVE to include every beer that has been named in this post to make it fair.


----------



## curious aardvark

anything from a bottle - but generally either stella artois or bud or coors light. 
Had a friend bring some italian swill the other bbq - absolutely gopping. 

For some reason I can't drink beer from cans or kegs - just makes me ill. Bottles I can swig all day - weird huh ?


----------



## smoked

cheap beer....that's all you need for grilling, unless your drinking it.....  but when I say cheap....nothing below bud lite.....but no miller crude.....too much of there "petunia hop" taste........


other then that, dont use it, just grill and drink decent beer while doing it....


----------



## smok'n steve

Anyone want to make the list?


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Iron City or Yuengling


----------



## biskitz

For cooking,... nothing works with the fire like strohs.  Adds perfect flavor to grilled meat.  Prolly cause its fire brewed.  

 For the cook, on a budget, ICEHOUSE!!!  That stuff is cheap and good.

For the beer yuppie, Three Floyds Robert the Bruce or Upland Bad Elmer's Porter.


----------



## packplantpath

Heh, before the poll goes up and just in case nobody has said it, long hammer IPA or dogfishhead IPA.


MMMMMMM, IPA.  Unless I have the laphroaig out.


----------



## taterdavid

you must be from the burgh
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






i vote for high life or yuengling


----------



## seldomseensmith

I was going to bash the lite beer guys till I saw Kiltlifter.  Decided to focus on the positive.  Used to live in Washington and Alaska where Kiltlifter was like a brother to me.  Now here in NY I'm stuck with east coast selection which is about the same as our BBQ selection up north.  Anyway guys lite beer is for high school girls, you should know that.  Oh wait I was going to focus on the positive.


----------



## pops6927

Shiner Bock from Shiner, Texas!






(Click on the Cap)


----------



## coyote

I see we still have not come up with one yet..lets keep trying...


----------



## two much smoke

An open one


----------



## coyote

lol.............................


----------



## brandsbay

Guinness when smoking,Guinness when not smoking,dream of Guinness when asleep,just GUINNESS


----------



## wutang

I am gonna go with Warsteiner Dunkel.  Also like Leinenkugel Honeyweiss


----------



## payson

Bigfoot...sweet, hoppy, pwerful Bigfoot!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/raising...n/photostream/

15.5 gallons of it should last a smoke session or two!!


----------



## pantherfan83

The best beef for BBQ is COLD beer.


----------



## madcityzig

I would have to say Spotted Cow.  But it is only available in Wisconsin.


----------



## jaynik

Guinness, Old Dominion makes a great oak barrel stout and Saranac Caramel Porter are probably my top 3 favorite beers to compliment smoked goodies. (Arrogant Bastard or Arrogant Bastard Oaked are also good)  In the summer though, I keep it light with an IPA or even Bud Light Lime.  Oh yeah, Troegs makes a brew called Dead reckoning that also goes well with smoked goodies.  (basically stouts and bocks are best to me...)

Oh yeah, I do also like spotted cow, but not necessarily as a smoker compliment.

BTW, I tried railbender and hated it.  Too much like a barleywine to me...


----------



## beerguy

Negro modelo, Shiner black, or Newcastle.  Picks from a beerguy.


----------



## meat hunter

The best beer for a bbq is the beer I brew
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 All Grain homebrewed Ice Cold lager or my speciality. Oatmeat Stout.


----------



## hank1514

When I was in Germany (back in the day) in the Army, I had my first smoked beer (Rauchsbier) and it was fabulous! I only had the pleasure of enjoying it once since back in the states and it was from a little place we ate at in Bucyrus, OH called Mugsie's and they had all these different beers on display. I asked, "Do you have any smoked/Rauchesbier?" And, lo and behold they did. I bought two bottles (wish I could afford more) and it was just like I remembered! Except, it was not the same alcohol content, but what the heck - it was good. Now, who has a recipe? These days, smoked beer is any I have while smoking some kinda meat.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 After that, I'm the one that's smoked.


----------



## jaxgatorz

An opened one.


----------



## rsands

My favorite beer of all times has to be Sam Smith Oatmeal Stout. A meal in a bottle. Trappist Dubbel is a strong 2nd. If you're looking for reasonably priced good beer, give about anything by Great Lakes Brewery a shot. Dortmunder Gold, Commodore Perry, Burning River, all very good. Spirits, my current favorite is Laphroig 10 yr (Islay Single Malt) will warm your belly, curl your toes, put hair on your chest, and make ya feel like your sitting next to a big bonfire by the sea.


----------



## dacfan

Leinenkugel's Berry Weiss goes great with pork. 

here's a link, all there beer is great tasting.

http://www.leinie.com


----------



## mnola917

Brooklyn Brown Ale, I dont know if anyone posted that yet, but it is definitely the winner, hands down.


----------



## azrocker

Here here! No really I mean here here pass me a beer.
Negra Modella. Pyramid Apricot Ale. Dos Equis

MMMMM Beer!


----------



## alx

Shiner Bach for me.


----------



## jdoe44

A lot of good beers mentioned so far...

I'm drinking this Abita Pecan Harvest Ale right now. Unlike most nut beers, it's actually made with nuts and is very good. 

Plus I got a whole case for free with a measly $5 donation to the City of Hope


----------



## ncdodave

hmmm...
favorite bbq beer
EKU 24...  best warm
rouge... any flavor
cave creek pepper beer... a great cooking beer with jalapeno peppers in the beer and nice and spicy great to marinate chicken
hamms golden... cheap full flavor when i buy this is it
sammy adams... yumm
light beer... go to the next bbq down the road
BBQ drink... hand me a boiler maker!
fosters bitter... beer can turkey

Yup you saw it right warm ales and darks for me! the flavors come out and no one else will even think of touching my sodie pop!
dont even offer me a miller bud or coors those light colored beers do nothing for me. 
the darker the better in my book!


----------



## cigarbque

^Cave Creek Chile Beer! Man I have not seen that in years. Didn't know if it was still made. Fantastic stuff. A Serrano pepper in every bottle. 

Other notable beers:

Orval - The best Belgium Trappist beer.
OB Larger - An awesome Koren larger.
Budwiser - The King of Beers (my daily go to beer).
Pacifico - No lime needed.


----------



## azrocker

Isn't that at the Satisfied Frog Cave Creek or CareFree AZ?


----------



## ncdodave

cigarbque,
i get cave creek whenever i want here in Ca at Bev Mo
Azrocker,
it is in fact made where you note at cave creek Az. 

fantastic stuff!


----------



## cigarbque

^ Going to see if my local can order some in. Maybe plan a a chile theme dinner party when the weather breaks here in a month or so.

Cave Creek Chilie beer
Chorizo stuffed ABT's
Pablano corn bread
Jerk Chicken
Mango Habenero Salsa
Habenero Key Lime Pie

What the heck, maybe do that next week!


----------



## cigarbque

Lookey what I just picked up. It's a good IPA but the name alone just screams "Serve me with BBQ".


----------



## ncdodave

that screams hog hunting too! im headed out in the california rain for 3 days next week for a pig hunt cant wait to bring home a biggin or 2


----------



## cigarbque

^ I would love to bowhunt hogs. Don't have them in Jersey. I heard a great comment about wild hogs, 

"There are two kinds of states when it comes to wild hogs, those that have them and those that will."

Good luck on you hunt.


----------



## saltwatercowboy

if its a long term smoke, I'm drinking busch lite cuz it tastes good and is cheap. if its a short smoke and/or eating, gotta love the Shiner Bock


----------



## dirtman775




----------



## snowcapn




----------



## bigbaldbbq

The best beer to go with BBQ is the beer that your buddies bring!!


----------



## bbq engineer

My first response to the question of the best beer for BBQ is...cold, or any. 

I wanted to throw this one out there - Xingu (pronounced Zing-Goo). I found this at a Brazilian Churrascaria, you know, one of those Brazilian steak houses, where they march skewers of BBQ around and cut off portions right on your plate (they are awesome, but typically pretty pricey.) I tried this beer, and it is a Brazilian dark beer, about the color of Guiness. It is way different than guiness, in that it has a slight residual malty sweetness (not syrupy, but just a hint in the back of your throat), but the same smoothness as Guiness that is fantastic. I looked this up at a local liquor store, and it was about $10.00 for a six pack, but if you like dark beers, this one is a good one to try at least once. I highly recommend it!


----------



## reichl

spotted cow, moosehead, mgd light


----------



## harrylips

Magic Hat #9


----------



## hoose

Mich golden draft light 
or any linekugles beer


----------



## bigsteve

Simple tastes here.  Just bought some Busch for Friday nights' ABT smoke.  I tend to like Annheiser-Busch beers.  Yeah, I know.  Everyone shoots down "Bud" but dang, they sure sell enough of it.  I prefer Rolling Rock, but after a few, it upsets my stomach.  If I'm feeling hoity-toity, I'll get some Becks or Corona.


----------



## azrocker

http://www.beerpal.com/Worst-Beer.htm


----------



## bigsteve

LOL every beer on that list also happens to be very popular.  

I used to play guitar.  I knew a lot of classical players who scoffed at electric guitars.  But every single one of them had a Fender Strat hidden in their house.  I'll bet a lot of them voted in that beer poll.


----------



## benjaminr

Im sure this may have been covered but anything from Fort Collins, CO is pretty much good. Anything from O'Dells, New Belgium. I haven't found a bad Heffenwisen or Dunkel Weiss.

And during summer months anything wheat hands down. My favorite all time wheat beer is O'fallon wheach from O'fallon, MO, it is a peach and wheat. Absolutely amazing. Just my .02


----------



## tasunkawitko

i'm not going to go through 35 pages to see if this point has yet been made; but if you ask me, the best beer is the one you're holding in your hand at the time.


----------



## beer

I wouldn't be much of a Texan if I didn't root for Shiner Bock. honestly though, I have a tendency to drink crown while I'm cooking, so by the time it's done, I can't tell much difference anyway


----------



## chisoxjim

Im just a good ol' boy, and enjoy Miller High Life Light(gotta cut thosse calories somewhere),  however I do have expensive tastes when it comes to tequila I like to sip some top shelf 100% agave tequila when I smoke.  Typically Herradura, Don Julio, etc.


----------



## xcap

Homebrew for me


----------



## smokingscooby

Here's a couple,
Lienenkugels honeyweiss with a wedge of lemon
Modelo Especial w/ lime wedge
Spotted Cow
Nordic Wolf Light- haven't seen it much lately.


----------



## loweyj

Kokanee beer with Mott's clamato 'the works'... My favorite smoking beverage!


----------



## bame

Always bud light. But a good "fancy" beer (keep in mind I'm still in college) is Sam Adams Scotish Ale. It's made with a smoked malt for whiskey and tastes great with 'q


----------



## nysmokes

Not too many beers I wont drink.  But I also really enjoy the micro-brews these days.  In the summer I like a crisp pale ale, and we have a couple of local brewers around here (Davidson Brothers - Glens Falls NY), and Mendocino Brewing Company (brewed at the Saratoga NY site Olde Saratoga Brewing Company).

Nothing like having a few fresh growlers full of pale ale in the summertime.  It might be a little expensive compared to a cooler of Coors or Miller Lite (which I will also keep on hand), but great brews and supporting the local economy.


----------



## jjrokkett

I was just working out east in Connecticut and found a great beer there Ten Penny - can't find it here in Colorado though.


----------



## steveo

bud light during the week but  semi frozen yuengling green back on the weekends. oh man,... nuthin like it!!!!!


----------



## mballi3011

THE BEST BEER WITH BBQ


                               A FULL ONE


----------



## steveo

no, holding a empty one on your way to the fridge for ANOTHER full one!


----------



## jirodriguez

Well being from the Pacific Northwest, where brew pubs rival Starbucks in quantity 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.... there are a ton of bears I like to drink. For a dark beer I have to go with Deschutes brewing Obsidian Stout or Black Butte Porter, both excellent! But if I want something clean and crisp I cross the ocean and do an ice cold Grolsh or Mirror Pond Pale Ale (also by Deschutes).

Course nothing beats a *PITCHER* (or two) of margaritas on a really hot day 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## cassutt

probably the best beer is the free stuff. hopefully ice cold


----------



## benjaminr

Ohh got a new one guys!

Dundee's Honey Brown! Absolutely awesome.


----------



## rondiaz

My staples for all day are Schlitz or Bud Dry right now.  Grainbelt has fallen off because it is hard for me to find since I moved from Minnesota.  Other faves include Sam Adams Cream Stout, Boulevard Wheat, and Point White Ale.


----------



## rondiaz

Spotted Cow is always good, but I usually just drink it at the local taverns. $2 for a pint can not go wrong.  I like Honeyweiss as well.  Do you like the summer shandy?


----------



## countrysmoked

I like Sam Adams light or Boston Lager for domestic, Wiesen beer for German beer (they have different brands in the PX).  Keystone light for when the wallet wont get the good stuff for me.


----------



## zeller

the best beer... a FREE beer....


but if im cooking, Shiner Bock or Ziegen Bock


----------



## bigdale

call me cheap but it is hard to beat a high life light or a busch light with todays economy. I prefer them both in bottles


----------



## trashcan

Depends on the meat, and the weather. Dark beers, especially ales, complement beef and pork, brown and amber complement chicken and pork, and the pale beers work with chicken and fish. Cloudy wheat beers give a nice contrast to anything.

Other than that, what ever I can shotgun without barfing.


----------



## eman

Cold and free!


----------



## herkysprings

I just drink straight from the same spray bottle that I use for my ribs / butts. One spray for the ribs, one for me!

Its usually a 50/50 mix of unfiltered apple juice and spiced rum. When I'm done smoking I just empty the bottle in a cup with ice.


----------



## eman

if you can get your hands on it ,Ya gotta try some Abita strawberry ale for cooking. Great stuff.


----------



## albeesmokin

So I was driving from beer store to beer store looking for Ace Pear Cider for my wife...she loves the stuff.  
I ran into a great beer I think you all would be interested in.

Shiner Smoke House.  It's classified a summer beer (one of those seasonal brews). They state it's great for grilling.  They were right. Light enough for hot summer sipping, and bold enough to let you know your drinking beer
It's smoked malt using mesquite then brewed normally as a  Helles lager.  

I thought it was a great drinking beer.  Started with a light pilsner taste..actually a bit like Coors Light.  But mid flavor is a bit sweeter and the finish has a distinct smokey flavor.

If you can find it, give it a try.


----------



## gruelurks

Beer thread! Myself, I usually keep a case of Molson Ice in my fridge but when it comes to beer and food, I'm a barleywine or IPA fan myself. Bell's Two Hearted Ale or Hopslam, and Brooklyn Monster Ale are some of my favorites. We have a local beer club that meet's once a month up here, we bring various beers and sample and rate them. Usually the host provides food, I always grill stuff myself when I host. Attached a few pics from when I host, yes, that is my living room.


----------



## planeguy

Blue Point Summer Ale or Toasted Lager.

A local beer brewed on Long Island, NY.


----------



## beer-b-q

I used to drink Altenmunster Premium Pilsner but have not been able to find in for ages,late 1980s. 

I am not even sure it is still available in the USA.

Lately I have gotten used to Becks Dark, Samuel Adams Bosten Ale, Boston Lager, and several Boulevard Styles (Brewed here in KC).


----------



## eaglewing

Me and a good IPA... don't get me started!!!


----------



## thepiro

Sitting here after a long hard week, still 1 week to go until I go down to my cottage and I get my new smoker. 

All is not lost, I was down at the Big S last night and found a stout that I hadn’t tried. Had 1 last night and have been back for a weekends supply. 

This is a 4.5% Stout from the Titanic Brewery in Stoke on Trent. For the Guinness drinkers among us it is a rare treat 

I do like Stout or a Porter with my grub.

Sorry lads I don’t thing you can get it your side of the pond.

I have pasted its pedigree and a link to the site for the real ale fans

http://www.titanicbrewery.co.uk/home2.html

The Guardian Bottled Beer of Britain
1994

*Gold*
CAMRA Northern Ireland Branch 1995 Stout of the Festival *Bronze*
CAMRA Champion Beer of the West Midlands 2003 Bottles *Gold Crown*
CAMRA Champion Bottled Beer of Britain 2004 *Gold*
CAMRA Champion Beer of the West Midlands 2004 Porter/Stout *Silver*
CAMRA Champion Bottled Beer of Britain 2005 *Bronze*
CAMRA Champion Bottled Beer of Britain 2006 *Bronze*
CAMRA West Midlands Beer of the Year 2006 Stout *Gold*
CAMRA Champion Bottled Beer of Britain 2007 *Silver*
CAMRA West Midlands Stout of the Year 2007 *2nd Place*
CAMRA West Midlands Beer of the Year 2008 Real Ale in a Bottle *1st Place*
CAMRA West Midlands Beer of the Year 2008 Stout Category *2nd Place*


----------



## beer-b-q

I tried a bottle of Guinness Extra Stout the other day.  I must say, I will stick to German and American Beer.  I don't know what it was about it that turned me off, it just seemed so bitter.


----------



## smokeenvy

I vote:

Paulaner Oktoberfest
Fat Tire


----------



## glgoodwin

MGD and Red Stripe are my two Favs

MMM... I love MGD, I guess i'll head by the store on the way home...


----------



## btsholes

Don't care about the beer as long as it's cold. Good tequila is what i like.


----------



## chisoxjim

typically Miller High Life.

scored some New Glarus Spotted Cow for Sunday's smoke when I was up in Wisconsin yesterday.


----------



## dburgette

The good old Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.


----------



## coyote-1

Soon, hopefully, my own.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My brother used to brew his own, and it was great. Meanwhile my wife keeps asking me what I want for Xmas, and I can't think of any stuff I need or want. So I told her "Beer and wine". She thought about it for awhile and came to me and said "How'd you like a brewing kit?"

I think I can fit that into the house


----------



## ryphraph

x2

I was in Michigan a couple summers ago and made a quick road trip to Three Floyds Brew Pub in Munster. I was in heaven!

Ryph


----------



## chisoxjim

Three Floyds is awesome,  love their Gumballhead, and Pride and Joy.  I am lucky to have them so close.


----------



## hamrhdz

I cant wait to try this one.
Two great tastes that taste great together.

http://www.harpoonbrewery.com/index....2531&pid=28476


----------



## twistertail

I got a sixer of Leinenkugal Fireside Nut Brown and it was VERY good.  Also had some Stoudts double IPA, I'm not a huge fan of IPA's but this one is pretty good.  Its a one at a time beer for me though, 10% alcohol!!


----------



## rbranstner

Busch Light, Coors light, Keystone Light, Michgolden light just about anything other than Millerlight that stuff tasts like pee.


----------



## sawyerrt10

Not a big beer drinker (i prefer Bulliet Frontier Bourbon), but when I do drink beer my preferences are Yengling, Moose Drool, and Landshark lager


----------



## chisoxjim

typically a Miller guy,  some PBR tallboys really went well with the tequila and bbq last weekend.


----------



## pepeskitty

I really like Yuengling, but unless you live on the east coast you can't get it.  Just started selling here in WV and it's made in Penn., a neighboring state.  Yuengling is the oldest beer in America.  If you like a stouter beer, as many of you do, they also make a black and tan that is also very tasty.


----------



## shlongstar

Wow this thread started in 2007! 

My personal fave on the East Coast is Yuengling as well.  These days my "go-to" beer for anything is Fat Tire.


----------



## twistertail

I had heard lots of good stuff about Yuengling but they dont sell it in Ohio.  While on vacation last summer in NC I finally got to try some and didnt really care for it.  I did go back to the store and get the black and tan and it was very good.


----------



## iresq

I'm a Yuengling fan also.  However, I have really come to like Dogfish Head.  For 'light' drinking, Indian Brown Ale.  Otherwise, 90 minute IPA.  It's very hoppy so you have to like hoppy bear.  And with 9% abv, a four pack is just about perfect.

Not so much a fan to traditional American Lagers.

Drink of choice would be Gosling's or Captain Morgan and coke.


----------



## twistertail

Picked up some Dundee Honey Brown Lager and its not all that good.  Hardly any flavor except a nice sweet honey after taste, but very little beer taste.  Dont get me wrong, I'll drink the other 11 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 just not sure if I'll pick it up again.


----------



## billm75

A cold one.   ;)

But usually for me it's the good ol' American standard.... Miller Lite or Miller Genuine Draft.  I don't have time for all those fancy beers with the funny names.


----------



## chainsaw

Criminy what a long post-I like imported beer if someone else provides it otherwise Busch lite. I probably like it a little better. With some sour mash alongside.


----------



## flyfishjeep

Leinenkugals- Berry weiss!  It's not your typical beer, but Damn it's good!


----------



## mama's smoke

Only one beer will do -- cold.


----------



## chisoxjim

A Growler of 3 Floyds "Pride and Joy", and a small bottle of Jim Beam.  All for me.


----------



## xsists

That Three Floyds looks/sounds delicious.  I'll have to try it out sometime.

I'm a big Pale Ale drinker (IPAs, IIPAs, APAs).

I am a huge fan of Yuengling, maybe for the fact that I can't get it here in WI.  I take a trip down to TN/NC every year and I load up on some Yuengling to bring back.  I actually marinated steak in some Yuengling Black and Tan then grilled it.  Tasted so damn good.


----------



## chisoxjim

it is, their beers are some of my favorites.

im not sure how far out of the midwest they sell 3 Floyds.  I see it in liquor stores and bars in Chicagoland.

I bought that jug o' beer at the brewery in Indiana.


----------



## xsists

I'm planning a trip to hit up the brewery soon.

I can get 3 Floyds up here.  In fact, Monday I bought a 6er of Alpha King and am currently enjoying it very very much.

I love tongue destroyers like Dogfish 90 or 120 min IPA or Moylans Triple IPA.


----------



## chisoxjim

Alpha King is really nice, I also like Gumball Head.

are you going to take the tour?  or just hit the brewpub?


----------



## xsists

I'd like to shoot for both..

I did Goose Islands tour and then ate at the "pub" (a little fancier than a pub).  Really REALLY enjoyed that.


----------



## chisoxjim

you should enjoy it.

I did the Leinenkugels tour(really nice), and want to do the New Glarus(Wisconsin) tour next.


----------



## xsists

I haven't done Leinenkugels cause its up north even though they have a brewery in Milwaukee.  I want to do the New Glarus and the Tyrenena one yet.  You should check out Lakefront.  Its one of my favorites that I have been on.  Great beer and you get quite a bit of beer (I believe 4 samples but they are large), a pint glass when you leave and a coupon for a free pint at a bar close by to try another Lakefront brew.  All for $5.


----------



## chisoxjim

thanks for the tip Re:  Lakefront


----------



## smokin dad

Anything from Troeggs  in PA.  also  Koing Weiss wheat beer
but Guiness and Rolling Rock is good also..


----------



## xsists

Not a big fan of Guiness, or of stouts for that matter.  I'm a huge hop-bomb kinda guy.

I liked Rolling Rock too.  I haven't had it in a while, is the taste still the same now that Budweiser bought them and shut down the glass-lined tank brewery in Latrobe?


----------



## rhinton82

Bells Hopslam... Dogfish Head 90 Min IPA... Three Floyds gumball head.. some of my favs...


----------



## xsists

I'm gonna get some Hopslam this weekend and I need to search out this Gumball Head.  This is like the 20th time I've heard about it this week so its gotta be good.


----------



## bob g

This year's Hopslam is much better than last. It's got a much brighter hop flavor and nose. It's nice to be done with the hop shortage!
Try to find some Southern Tier Unearthly or Oaked Unearthly. Good stuff.

Prost!


----------



## xsists

I've seen that in the local stores, I'll have to give it a try!  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## triplebq

Spoken like a true Texan !


----------



## twistertail

I've named several of my favorites in this post but now I have to add home brew to the list!


----------



## smokin leo

Busch Lite 
Jack Pepsi


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

I will drink just about any beer while im q'in... it all depends on the weather & what im in the mood for... I love beer, i love different brew types... recntly i have been going to a local resturant/brewery "Iron Hill" and pick up a few jugs (each holds close to a 6'er)... but from the store i will drink what i know i like and usually try the grab a 6 of something new to try out... the stronger the better!
Also like mix drinks, but like i said... whatever im in the mood for... I LOVE BEER!!!


----------



## shhaker

newcastle!! and bulleit kentucy whiskey!!


----------



## northern greenhorn

I drink Coors Light for beer, and 7 and 7's


----------



## cheezeerider

I'll drink just about anything (especialy if I'm not buying) But my daily brew is good ol' Milwaukee's Best. My beer of choice when eating though is 8 Ball Stout by Lost Coust Brewery. Very dark rich beer. Love it.


----------



## finndoo

Sorry but I think we have some of the best beer for BBQ right here in Brooklyn, NY. You have Kelso Brewery; both IPA and Pilsner are great, then there's Six Point - OMG, if you haven't had a six point then go out now and get some.... and, I just found out yesterday, that we also invented Rheingold beer here in Williamsburg, Brooklyn. They are all great with all types of BBQ...


----------



## mesquitesmoker

I like modelo especial but after a few I will drink anything thats cold, lol.


----------



## bayouchilehead

Cold....Free....Drinkable works for me!! I like New Castle with BBQ.


----------



## jjf2x

i like to start off with i simple ice tea as i get my smoke going, then later on ill switch it up to a wheaty beer, i like the sampler pack that come out, then even later ill switch to the trusty Jack Daniels and cola.mmmmm...


----------



## rhankinsjr

I guess I'm the odd one, I don't mix alcohol and food ever, never could stand it... I stick to a nice tall cold glass of sweet iced tea... I'll drink the beer later.


----------



## meattechnicianeu

My favorite beer on BBQ is Heineken from Holland or polish Zywiec.
i can recommend for all
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





best wishes


----------



## south jersey bbq tim

i like to drink ipa's when bbeqing..like dogfish head....i like bud for recipe


----------



## hookup

Best beer is my home brewed basement suds.


----------



## jamminjimi

Shock Top was beer of choice for the butt.


----------



## hannibal

Let me know when. I'm in too.



Here's my vote:


----------



## Bearcarver

"33" Beer-----Just kidding---That crap is lousy!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I keep it simple----Miller High Life.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## rbranstner

This is easy the best beer is the beer you have in your cooler/fridge.


----------



## Bearcarver

LOL----Best answer yet!


BC


----------



## kansasqueball

Being a Kansas City dude I prefer the home town brew; I like Boulevard Wheat or Pale Ale.  Free State Brewery in Lawrence, KS is really good too if I can find the time to drive into Lawrence and pick up a couple of growlers.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

LOL!!! So true!!!!!!! by far the best one is the one in your hand! GOOD ANSWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh and nice choice Hannibal!!!!! Love the Leinen's Sunset Wheat!


----------



## bigdale

I really like their creamy dark but generally live the high life to save cash hahahahaha


----------



## sinseven

Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA.. best beer made in America, hands down!!!  www.dogfish.com


----------



## lugnutz

I've had 2 different brands of IPA and if I'm not mistaken both give me a good clue to what a goat tastes when it belches.

Boulevard Wheat!


----------



## eddier

Whatever is cold in the fridge !


----------



## denver dave

Coors Lite for me.


----------



## benswholehogbbq

Well, if I'm being " good " it's a Bud Light. But if it's what I want ? It's Budweiser.

And seeing as how it's 4th of July weekend coming up, I'm having a bunch of people over, and I'll be spending essentially all weekend at the pit, I decided to go ahead and be bad, and picked-up two 36 packs of Bud today........guess I'm just a BAD man !


----------



## squirrel

We have a neat little place close by called "The Brew Pub" and they make some awesome beers, their "Blonde" and "Honey Wheat" are awesome. Otherwise I like a Blue Moon with a slice of orange floating around. I love any good pale ale. Not much on the dark stuff, tastes too bitter. If I'm dieting (LOLOLOL!) and HAVE to have a cold beer after mowing the lawn then I'll have a Michelob Ultra. I usually just say screw the diet and have something buzz worthy, I'll diet another day.


----------



## stl-rich

If I'm gonna knock back several, I go to Trader Joe's and get a few sixers of "Simpler Times PILSNER"

If I'm only gonna drink a few, its Schlafly Pale Ale.  A good local Brew.


----------



## schemy

While any beer will do, if you want to compliment bbq, you need to do the right beer.

I like to pair my ribs and shoulder with a darker beer.  Either porter or stout.  Three I have found that are excellent paired with pork:

Breckenridge Vanilla Porter

Deschuttes Black Butte Porer

Left Hand Brewing Co. Milk Stout

For brisket I like Ambers and Bocks

Shiner Bock

Rogue Brewery Dead Guy Ale

Alaskan Amber

For chicken I like either a wheat or ale

Rock Slide Brewery Widowmaker Wheat (Can only be purchased at the brewery in Grand Junction, CO)

Crested Butte Paradise Crisp Golden Ale

O'Dells Brewery Easy Streat Wheat

Of course to pare the bbq with the right beer takes some planning, and usually I don't think far enough ahead to make sure i have the right beverage on hand.  Usually I make do with whatever beer I may be enjoying at that time.


----------



## orygunnative

I agree, blue moon with an orange wedge is a great choice for summer Q.


----------



## bpopovitz

If I cant get to Rock Bottom to get a growler of Heartland Red I would prefer either Killians Red or Blue Moon/Pale Moon.  However as long as it's cold and not the Nat light that I used to drink in college, I'm happy with just about anything especially if a neighbor happens to stop by with a few will I Q.


----------



## 1974smokinsal

Boulevard Unfiltered Wheat is good. a friend works there and bring some down from KC every time. also like mich light a smooth taste beer.


----------



## nitrousinfected

ICE COLD TEXSUX FROM CHOC BEER


----------



## brekar

Boulevard is a good beer but I can never get it here in Az. Gotta go home to see my folks in KC to get that. Down here I like to drink Amber Bock or Negro Model if I'm drinking a darker beer. Normally I'll drink a Pabst Blue Ribbon, Blue Moon, or a Pyramid Wheat Beer...


----------



## timberjet




----------



## gregc

For the summertime I like a good IPA..Dogfish Head is a pretty darn good one. Winter time, a good Stout. However, I usually find myself drinking Miller Highlife of late because it is s a good beer and cheap.


----------



## harryho

I'm surprised that with all the discussion about brisket and 23 pages in this particular discussion that no one has mentioned Lone Star.


----------



## sqwib




----------



## eman

Abita purple haze or in the late spring abita strawberry beer.

 But the best overall beer for anytime is the one thats free and cold!


----------



## melonhead3215

I'm with Brianj517...Guiness is best or Becks Dark. If niether of those are around I like an ice cold Jack&Coke with my bar-b-Q!


----------



## twistertail

PBR!  Have not had it for several years but have been drinking it the last few weeks and man its good!


----------



## twistertail

oh, I did have a Stone smoker porter over the weekend and was probably one of the top 5 beers I've ever had, great stuff.


----------



## fourashleys

Sam Adams Light or Boston Lager for all ocasions


----------



## ballagh

Widmer Bros Hefewizen  AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## duffman

While Watching the smoker anything will do Bud Light, Coors, what ever I have on hand. With my BBQ I like Hoegaarden with just about anything. It is a Belgium white beer that is very smooth. I can only find it at specialty beer shops here but it is worth the hunt for me.


----------



## tukson

Schlitz and Negro Modelo ..... ice cold only on a HOT day!    Fortunately its over 100degrees almost every day where I live....


----------



## duffman

My father in-law use to deliver Schlitz back in the day. You should see his basement it is all old school Schlitz signs.


----------



## oldhickory

Michelob Amber Bock

Paulaner Munich Lager

Miller High Life

or if I'm low on cash, good ole' Natty light

Btw - earlier in this post someone mentioned putting up a survey for votes.. did that ever happen?


----------



## tukson

DUFFMAN, Schlitz is getting hard to find around these parts... right now Safeway is the only place within 20miles of me that carries it and then only in 6pk cans.... but at least I can still find it...


----------



## diesel

Here is Richmond VA. We have a micro brew by the name of Legends.  They make several different batches but all seem to be good.  I enjoy there beer with my meal but like most on this forum when cooking I have a staple and that is Corona Light because I can drink them all day and not be hurting in the morning.

  http://www.legendbrewing.com/


----------



## downinktown

Abita Amber/Light.  Nice local brew about an hour north of New Orleans.  It's a solid selection


----------



## twistertail

Sam Adams Black Lager is great, been drinking that this week.

Also got a 4 pack of Sam Adams Imperial White, which is also a great one but at 10% and $10 for a 4 pack dont think I'll be drinking too many of them.


----------



## alelover

Terrapin Hopsecutioner.


----------



## chomper

Cold.


----------



## ak1

chomper said:


> Cold.


Cold & wet!!

Typically, when I'm 'cueing, it doesn't matter what it is, as long as it's there.

When I'm eating the food, That's different.


----------



## hoyoguy

Samuel Adams Octoberfest...but it's not available for long.


----------



## hdspringer

Miller High Life


----------



## hughjass

Whatever I have on tap. 

Usually can choose between an IPA, Pilsner, Stout, or Amber.


----------



## alelover

I always prefer a homebrew.


----------



## lucky13

The Wifey went to the big city this weekend and brought me back a sampler from Goose Island out of Chicago.  I have to say that the Summertime Kolsch and Honker's Ale were both excellent!  Give em a try if you get a chance.

Empyrian Brewing out of Lincoln NE makes  a Honey Gold that is mighty tasty also!


----------



## alelover

I've had the Honkers Ale. I like it. I am sure I will probably have some more when I go to Chicago in September.


----------



## kaveman

VICTORY,STORM KING OR HOP DEVIL!!!!!!!!


----------



## meatball

Love me some Dogfish Head 90 and 120 minute. Damn good beer. 

This weekend I have two goodies... 400 Pound Monkey, which is an English IPA by Left Hand Brewing, and Holy Mackerel Special Golden Ale, which is 8.5%, and very tasty.


----------



## porklvr

I admit I love some Miller Lt when I'm having more than one or two, like when sittin' with the smoker.  Otherwise, I have a new fav, it's a local beer by Lonerider Brewery called Shotgun Betty....it's a Hefe and DELISH!!


----------



## john-z

I thought all tequilas were made from the blue agave. If made from the other agave plants it has to be labeled mescal.

As for beer for smokin', pretty much anything that is ice cold, but i sure do prefer the real beers made from malts, not the american excuse for beer. All time fav for drinking with a meal, is Guiness Stout. But i only like 2 of them max, then i want something a bit lighter.


----------



## dustem88

Stoudts brewery crafted beers golden lager & scarlet lady w/ the Q! Just hangin box ah Green Rocks iced.


----------



## smokinstevo27

Sweetwater IPA!


----------



## thebarbequeen

Up here in the land of many microbrews, choosing your beer is like choosing a wine with dinner.  There's just no one right answer!


----------



## barret

TheBarbeQueen said:


> Up here in the land of many microbrews, choosing your beer is like choosing a wine with dinner.  There's just no one right answer!


I second that!  Here in Boise, there just as many microbrew choices.  Most of the time, however, I go with a dark imperial stout of some kind (my favorite mass-produced brew is Sam Adams' Imperial Stout, served at about 45° in a snifter glass), and just last weekend I enjoyed 22 oz of 2009 The Abyss from Deschutes Brewing....paired perfectly!

Barret


----------



## cycletrash

Rolling Rock


----------



## mac9000

Dos Equis Amber


----------



## smokermark

Samuel Smith's Taddy Porter would be my personal preference. This is the best damn dark beer I've ever had. Incredibly smooth, flavorful and drapes the tongue like water. If you haven't tried it it's well worth it.


----------



## billm75

I'm a Miller Lite guy too.  Not a fan of heavy/bitter beers.  I enjoy a nice Rolling Rock now and then, but mostly, I'm a cheap beer kinda guy.


----------



## papagreer

brianj517 said:


> If you can find it, I highly recommend Young's Double chocolate stout. It make a really great "desert" beer and is also great in various mop sauce and glaze recipes.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brian


Its also really good to use in an "adult" ice cream float 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Chris


----------



## nshaw65

Duck Rabbit Dark from North Carolina is my favorite and then any Sam Adams.


----------



## threefolddead

Woodchuck!  Not really a beer but its o so good.


----------



## smokinstevo27

Make a snake bite out of it. Just like a black and tan but with Guiness and Woodchuck.
 


threefolddead said:


> Woodchuck!  Not really a beer but its o so good.


----------



## yummybbq

i personally like having a homebrew with my bbq. if that isn't available, than i prefer either a red ale or a bock.


----------



## fester

My choice


----------



## finney

I'm with Fester!
 


Fester said:


> My choice


----------



## rangers13

I love trying all different micro brews so I vary alot as far as what I drink when cooking.  Ive been drinking alot of beer from Dogfish Head Brewery which I have tried about 6 or 7 varieties and all have been awesome.  This time of yr Sam Adams makes Noble Pils which is one of my favs.


----------



## buckley

The best beer? Well that's free beer. If I have to pay for it then I get Hebrew beer or any of the darker Sam Adams.


----------



## SmokinAl

Molson Ice!


----------



## oldred

I use, and like to drink Leininkugel when smoking or grilling.  Tonight I'll be using some Guinness Extra Stout for some beer can chickens.


----------



## alaskanbear

I have the ultimate choice, if NEVER fails to satisfy, quench or deliver what the drinker is looking for.  That is:  _*THE ONE THATS IN YOU HAND*_...  sorry couldnt resist!

Rich


----------



## yummybbq

a home made brew always goes good with bbq. if i don't have any homebrew on hand, i usually go for a red ale or a bock to go with my bbq.


----------



## bama bbq

Shiner Bock or Yuengling


----------



## fct202

Shiner Bock. Accept no substitute!


----------



## sflcowboy78

I personally enjoy one of the following beers

Rahr and Sons Ugly Pug

Stone Smoked Porter

Buried Hatchet Stout

Or

Anchor Porter


----------



## alelover

WHATEVER I HAVE ON TAP!


----------



## mr big d

What about ( Creemore springs ) have you heard of it ? It's a premium lager made in the Village of Creemore, Ontario  Its a fine tasting beer that has No Additives No Preservatives. No Pasteurization It seams if you overdo it you don't feel to bad in the morning.Must be because no extras or maybe not ,I don't know  Its just good beer!!!

Mr Big D


----------



## frizzlefry

Bass Ale (although it's technically not beer)


----------



## capntrip

New Castle or Turbo Dog!


----------



## alelover

How is Bass Ale not beer?


----------



## sflcowboy78

Frizzlefry said:


> Bass Ale (although it's technically not beer)


Last time I checked it was made with Water, Malted Barley, Hops, and Yeast.  I think this qualifies it as beer, if someone is willing to correct my way of thinking I will be more than happy to listen.


----------



## alelover

You are totally correct there cowboy.


----------



## alaskanbear

Without a doubt or arguement,, The one you have in your hand that you just opened!!!!

Rich


----------



## thoseguys26

This is the silliest post ever posted. If you're BBQ-ing you must have a beer in hand & depending on what you're cooking & what you want to drink, I'd assume the beer in your hand is the best beer of your choice.

If you want to get serious give me your city/state and what you're bbq-ing and i'll give you some killer choices.


----------



## bdawg

One of my favorite beers to pair with grilled/bbq food is Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier Marzen.  It's an Oktoberfest/Marzen style beer that is brewed using beechwood smoked malt.

Love that stuff!


----------



## alelover

Probably one of the best Rauchbiers ever.


----------



## thoseguys26

I've been enjoying this one lately. It's pricey but it's soo good. Plus, it's 9.5% so yah don't need too many!

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/firestone-walker-double-jack-ipa/106045/


----------



## dward51

The best?

Whatever is frosty, ice cold, open, and in my hand at the moment....


----------



## sprky

dward51 said:


> The best?
> 
> Whatever is frosty, ice cold, open, and in my hand at the moment....


----------



## afdever1113

I don't drink any beer except Samul Adams. My favorite is Boston Lager. But I also like to try the seasonal beers as well. If I want something stronger I will drink Guiness.


----------



## thoseguys26

Go figure, you mention Beer & BBQ and the thread gets 26 pages of comments..








update- haha make mine the first of page 27!


----------



## alelover

Double IPA. 9.5%. Sounds good to me. Takes more ingredients to make a beer like that. That's why they cost more than a Bud Light or other non-flavored beers. But well worth it. IMO.


----------



## terry colwell

Lately I have been enjoying some MooseHead Lager while I Q... The colder the better..


----------



## navyjeremy

There are only five kinds of beer in this world and I think that they all work with BBQ, except the first one but sometimes that is tolerable also:

Hot

Cold

Yours

Mine and 

Free


----------



## arsmokinjoe

I'm not even gona read all of your comments...

But it's simple... Budweiser! The #1 beer in the world... For good reason.


----------



## alelover

Bud? The "good reason" is they spend more on marketing and advertising than anyone else. People who know anything about beer know Bud is not good beer. That's like saying Pizza Hut has the best pizza.


----------



## sflcowboy78

alelover said:


> Bud? The "good reason" is they spend more on marketing and advertising than anyone else. People who know anything about beer know Bud is not good beer. That's like saying Pizza Hut has the best pizza.


I will have to second you on that one AleLover, Personally I cannot stand the BMC's. I prefer to go with a Micro-Brew and there are plenty to choose from.


----------



## thoseguys26

Yeah, That's Right.


----------



## sflcowboy78

That is a great beer Thoseguys26, I still have 2 bottles of it in my beer fridge at home.


----------



## dewey51

I've been brewing beer for over 15 years, everything from Pales Ales to Coffee Stouts to German Bock's.  What goes best with smoked meat?  That's like asking if you prefer blonds, brunettes, or redheads.  They're ALL good, some are just better than others, and it all depends on that special moment (I'm talking about beer now guys) when that cold smooth brew washes down those sweet juicy morsels.  I have a bumper sticker that reads "Don't eat yellow snow and don't drink yellow beer".  Nuff said.


----------



## tyotrain

Cold beer and free beer is the best bbq beer....


----------



## cport

One of my favorites...


----------



## ba2zim

A nice cold open beer. Normaly coors banquet. An ivery ipa is good too.


----------



## den60

New here. I have to go with my favorite, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. That is my tailgate beer of choice. Lighter than Newcastle (another favorite). My gf bought me a six pack of an Amber ale last weekend that worked pretty good but I don't recall the brand. Will look this weekend and report.


----------



## hooligan8403

Stone IPA is always a good beer as is their pale ale. Arrogant Bastard is always a favorite of mine personally. If Im going cheap its PBR or Yuengling.


----------



## mike fitz

Depends on if it's 90 degrees or 30 out. Summer a good crisp Pilsner (Boulevard Pils out of KC is nice) or a Belgian Wit (can't go wrong with Hoeggarden).

Fall I'll take a nice IPA (Many choices) or a good Porter (Rogue Double Porter is awesome or a Bells Porter)

Winter I'm not standing outside long enough to drink most days...

Spring it's back to IPA's and Porters...

Many other choices but those would be a good start.


----------



## marshman71

Beer & BBQ  two of my favorite things.

While prepping, grilling or smoking  Bell's Oberon or Founders All Day IPA  

Once the BBQ is done and im ready to eat.    A serious IPA or Double IPA   OMG heaven.


----------



## wudy

Cold beer is my favorite.


----------



## sweetjd

grain belt nordeast and a fat cigar


----------



## papacurtis

Stella Artois..[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## the zil

One that is opened for me by a gentleman. It's the little things in life...


----------



## the zil

One that is opened for me by a gentleman. It's the little things in life...


----------



## hogrider47

Any beer that is free is the best But I keep Straub amber on tap at home


----------



## centralcarolina

Depends on the time of year for me. I'm not an IPA guy at all, way to bitter for me. I'm probably most fond of amber types overall but do enjoy a good stout/porter in the winter. Here are some i like:

Bud black crown-don't laugh, its actually a decent easy drinking brew with more flavor/color than the other yellow beers, plus its 6%

Sam Adams Octoberfest- always look forward to this in the fall, i'll be hitting the stores looking by mid august. Love the Marzen style beers in general

Brooklyn Brown Ale-Really good brown and one of my favorites

Left Hand Milk Stout-great stout

Sam Adams winter variety pack i like the Old Fezziwig and Holiday Porter quite a bit

Saranac has some good brews

Beers i don't like:

Sam Adams summer ale and alpine spring

Any IPA

Any beer with fruit/pumpkin in it

Not crazy over wheat beers.


----------



## turnandburn

i cant believe theres actually 28pgs....when theres really only ONE answer... A COLD ONE.. hahaha.. :)


----------



## luv2putt

If its not coming from one of my three taps ( 2 ipa's and rye IPA ) then there is always something good in the fridge














image.jpg



__ luv2putt
__ Jul 3, 2013


----------



## marshman71

TurnandBurn said:


> i cant believe there's actually 28pgs....when theres really only ONE answer... A COLD ONE.. hahaha.. :)


Not to come off as a Beer snob ... Which I am by the way ...   I do enjoy what you might refer to as a "COLD" beer.   but if you really want to enjoy a beer for what it is let me lay a beer knowledge on ya.  And I'm talking anything other than your typical Bud, Miller Coors etc. Which I don't consider beer anyway.

Quality beers shouldn't’t be served colder than 44 degrees Fahrenheit. Here are some general temperature guidelines for different beers:

Serve most premium lagers between 42 and 48 degrees Fahrenheit and quality ales between 44 and 52 degrees Fahrenheit  Serve authentic Stouts as warm as 55 degrees Fahrenheit

In the United States, most beers are served much too cold for serious appreciation. In fact, ice-cold temperatures ruin the flavor of good beer. The average refrigerator is set to keep food and drinks chilled at around 38 to 40 degrees Fahrenheit, but serving beers at this temperature has several negatives, including the following:

The colder the beer, the less carbonation is released; the less carbonation that’s released, the less aroma the beer gives off.

The palate is numbed to the point that it can’t discern many of the beer’s flavor nuances. (So this explains why some beers are best served just above the freezing mark!) Why bother drinking a beer if you can’t actually taste it ?

Cold temperatures = less carbonation released = less aroma = less taste = why bother? Save the really cold temps for lawnmower beer — the kind you chug down after mowing the lawn (taste? who cares?).  Your Bud's Miller's Coors Busch's you get the idea.


----------



## turnandburn

MarshMan71 said:


> Not to come off as a Beer snob ... Which I am by the way ...   I do enjoy what you might refer to as a "COLD" beer.   but if you really want to enjoy a beer for what it is let me lay a beer knowledge on ya.  And I'm talking anything other than your typical Bud, Miller Coors etc. Which I don't consider beer anyway.
> 
> Quality beers shouldn't’t be served colder than 44 degrees Fahrenheit. Here are some general temperature guidelines for different beers:
> 
> Serve most premium lagers between 42 and 48 degrees Fahrenheit and quality ales between 44 and 52 degrees Fahrenheit
> Serve authentic Stouts as warm as 55 degrees Fahrenheit
> 
> 
> 
> In the United States, most beers are served much too cold for serious appreciation. In fact, ice-cold temperatures ruin the flavor of good beer. The average refrigerator is set to keep food and drinks chilled at around 38 to 40 degrees Fahrenheit, but serving beers at this temperature has several negatives, including the following:
> 
> The colder the beer, the less carbonation is released; the less carbonation that’s released, the less aroma the beer gives off.
> 
> The palate is numbed to the point that it can’t discern many of the beer’s flavor nuances. (So this explains why some beers are best served just above the freezing mark!) Why bother drinking a beer if you can’t actually taste it ?
> 
> Cold temperatures = less carbonation released = less aroma = less taste = why bother? Save the really cold temps for lawnmower beer — the kind you chug down after mowing the lawn (taste? who cares?).  Your Bud's Miller's Coors Busch's you get the idea.



Yeh thanks. Not my first time drinking beer. Have had beers allover the world in numerous countries. From room temp to slush bud. The thread title was a simple one so I gave the obvious simple answer. Where I come from when you're outside on a hot day much like today outside bbq'n and you want a beer are you really going to care if it's 29,40, or 50 degrees? Or do you really just want a cold one? Have a safe and happy 4th.:grilling_smilie: :sausage:


----------



## hooligan8403

Smoking a pp today and I have my home brewed porter in the fridge for me and my home brewed Belgian wit for the wife.


----------



## wiseguy

When I started reading this post, I thought the discussion was what went into the water pan versus the pit boss.  Water goes in my pan, with aromatics.  Don't know that it makes the meat any better, but is sure does advertise to the neighborhood.  I guess I'm approaching beer snob status and didn't know it.  I have a buddy in the group shoot sporting clays regular.  HEY! ... cheaper than golf.  His wife is into aroma therapy.  Our aroma therapy is cordite and wood smoke from cooking.  Can't beat it.  Right up there with breakfast cooked on a camp fire. Something about pork fat and oak smoke.

I may not be an aficionado of beers worldwide, but I know what I like.  If i want cold, I usually go for lemonade.  What I like varies with mood, food and just how blinkin' hot it is outside.  Coastal Georgia hot/humid, gills would come in handy sometimes while mowing the lawn.  There is a place for that frosty Bud or Miller, especially when you come into the garage soaked like you just got out of a pool.


----------



## ismoke

Everyone knows summer shandy is for after mowing the yard. I tell ya, it's not the best beer, but when I'm burning up, I'll drink a million of those things. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## JckDanls 07

I would say ..  "the one your drinking that day"


----------



## av8tor

Best beer for a BBQ, simple - a cold one!


----------



## ismoke

Oh, but my favorite BBQ beer varies by the time of the year.  I really like a nice porter with brisket, but don't care for them in the summer time.  I also have found IPAs, Pilsners, and Bocks to go well with Que.


----------



## comosmoker

JckDanls 07 said:


> I would say .. "the one your drinking that day"





AV8TOR said:


> Best beer for a BBQ, simple - a cold one!


Exactly!!


----------



## jesalba

Try Full Sail Session Black, Ommegang Abbey Ale. Saison Dupont, Stone smoked potter with BBQ. I am sure you'll enjoy  the Montecristo cuban cigar https://www.cubancigarsbest.com/index.php/montecristo-cuban-cigars.html


----------



## robitaillere2

Love me some Sam Adam's. Usually drink the seasonal stuff but Oktoberfest is my favorite.


----------



## gov-

Jesalba said:


> Stone smoked potter with BBQ>


 hell yeah! I was going to say the same thing! Arrogant Bastard Ale is good to use as well; Shiner Bock and Shiner Black too.


----------



## mike in dallas

Shiner Bock is excellent used in a mopping sauce for beef or pork. Equally excellent to drink!!!


----------



## sammysound

love guiness, but can only drink it in draft

my goto for grilling is corona, for smoking stella and for eating, alexander kieth's (if i have any in the fridge)


----------



## addertooth

Anything but sam adams (intentional lower case).  After they pulled sponsorship for the Boston Irish festival, because the Irish didn't want to make it a combined Irish-Gaypridefestival, they lost my patronage. Political correctness has gone way to far.


----------



## jakesz28

MarshMan71 said:


> Not to come off as a Beer snob ... Which I am by the way ...   I do enjoy what you might refer to as a "COLD" beer.   but if you really want to enjoy a beer for what it is let me lay a beer knowledge on ya.  And I'm talking anything other than your typical Bud, Miller Coors etc. Which I don't consider beer anyway.
> 
> Quality beers shouldn't’t be served colder than 44 degrees Fahrenheit. Here are some general temperature guidelines for different beers:
> 
> Serve most premium lagers between 42 and 48 degrees Fahrenheit and quality ales between 44 and 52 degrees Fahrenheit
> Serve authentic Stouts as warm as 55 degrees Fahrenheit
> 
> 
> 
> In the United States, most beers are served much too cold for serious appreciation. In fact, ice-cold temperatures ruin the flavor of good beer. The average refrigerator is set to keep food and drinks chilled at around 38 to 40 degrees Fahrenheit, but serving beers at this temperature has several negatives, including the following:
> 
> The colder the beer, the less carbonation is released; the less carbonation that’s released, the less aroma the beer gives off.
> 
> The palate is numbed to the point that it can’t discern many of the beer’s flavor nuances. (So this explains why some beers are best served just above the freezing mark!) Why bother drinking a beer if you can’t actually taste it ?
> 
> Cold temperatures = less carbonation released = less aroma = less taste = why bother? Save the really cold temps for lawnmower beer — the kind you chug down after mowing the lawn (taste? who cares?).  Your Bud's Miller's Coors Busch's you get the idea.




I fully agree with this.  The only time I drink something that ends in light is when it is free and ice cold. 

We all need some bottled water occasionally.


----------



## padronman

Any of the Micro Brew Growlers I have in my fridge at all times


----------



## gov-

I'll side with jake... Beer is like cheese... Some cheeses you eat at room temp. Some you eat cold. The best beers I've drank were stouts around close to room temp.


----------



## brooksy

I love all beers! Light, dark, ipa's , stouts and flavored.


----------



## ak1

Simple. If it tastes good to drink, It's good to cook with.


----------



## crazymoon

Anything  ice cold for me !


----------



## Bearcarver

CrazyMoon said:


> Anything  ice cold for me !


Yup!!!

Drank enough warm Beer in 1969 to last 3 lifetimes!!!

Bear


----------



## crazymoon

Bearcarver said:


> Yup!!!
> 
> Drank enough warm Beer in 1969 to last 3 lifetimes!!!
> 
> Bear


Bear, thank-you for your service sir !!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

CrazyMoon said:


> Bear, thank-you for your service sir !!!!


Thank You CM !!

I Appreciate that.

And I wish I could see a bigger picture of your Avatar !!

Bear


----------



## crazymoon

Bear, It's just a couple of ice fishermen  getting in one last day of ice fishing !


----------



## Bearcarver

CrazyMoon said:


> Bear, It's just a couple of ice fishermen  getting in one last day of ice fishing !


I figured something like that.

I was looking for something like that, only bigger, to send to my Son.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon

Bear ,  I sent you a PM w/ a bigger pic . I hope it is something you can work with. CM


----------



## Bearcarver

CrazyMoon said:


> Bear ,  I sent you a PM w/ a bigger pic . I hope it is something you can work with. CM


Got it !!

Thanks---It's Great !!

Bear


----------



## teelow99

Any IPA will work for me. My favorite though would be Pliny The Elder from Russian River Brewery.


----------



## chasinmendo

The beer I have in my hand!!!!! :)


----------



## staroftexasbbq

Drinking lonestar beer and bbq go perfect together


----------

